# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  DrK Crimson Throne OOC

## DrK

"Curse of the Crimson Throne


So this is 2nd attempt at this after trying a  couple of years ago. Golarion with the WFRP rules. The Curse of Crimson Throne is a good AP written by Paizo but as its mostly humanoid opponents can also sit well with a gritter feel for WFRP (as we all know that WFRP rules (2E) are one of the best rulesets!  :Small Smile: )

*Character Creation*

Please read the Players Guide that can be found here

Background: Explain why you hate Gaedren Lamn (a criminal boss and slaver), and what keeps you in the city - you should have a reason to be in and "like" the grand old city of Korvosa 

WFRP Character creation:
Stats: Roll 2d10 in order for your stats. Then you can either apply Shelyn's mercy (take 11) or Desna's fortune (re-roll) to 2 stats (so One re-roll and One 11, or two of a kind)Born to Adventure: +5 to all stats as you are fated to be an adventurer, Choose an additional trained skilled (if human) and all PC's get an additional random talent (so humans get 3, dwarves and elves get 1)Races: Korsova: Is strongly human oriented but dwarves, elves and halflings are allowed; a mutant or Norse (as Shoanti) is also allowed if you wanted - but expect city prejudiceCareers: Choose what you'd like (but something that will survive adventuring)Equipment: Starting trappingsAdvances: Begin with 8 advances

WFRP in DnD....

Yes. WFRP rules in Golarion. So first things first, we are using the Golarion world, gods and languages. So Speak [Reikspeil] is [Varisian], Norse is [Shoanti] or something else appropriate. Please use common sense. ANything unsure just ask.  For divine magic if anyone goes that route then we can easily select the most appropriate Divine Lore from the Tome or Salvation of the Core WFRP when we need a divine lore.

For normal magic, the people in Golarion are less terrfied and more tolerant but still scared. Its a hybrid of the two. As magic is a bit more common I'll let people expand theur magic with more than 1 arcane lore. You may have a maximum number of Lores = to M stat -1. I.e 1 with M2, 2 with M3 and 3 as a mighty wizard Lord

For all magics = Extra Spell Talent can pick up individual spells as often as you want if you have a reason to think you may have seen the spell or have a mechanism to have reserached / learnt it

For careers. Please be sensible, we are running as fantasy Golarion so please try and avoid gunpowder. If you have a PC with gunpowder then we can easily change a talent here or there to switch to a crossbow or something more suitable. Also the careers are themed but still keep a general trend in alignment - i.e. Chaos warriors are still evil, tilean's are likley from Taldor, kislev or norse careers suit Shoanti or Kellid type PCs. Again this is very much about making a cohesive character rather than optimising(which is hard to do in WFRP)

Corruption/Mutation. The only difference really. Yes mutants exist - touched by magic, cursed by Harrow decks or demons they are shunned and confined to the slums and likely worship evil Gods like Lamashtu or Urgathoa. Things like weird magic, dark magic etc... can still twist your body. 

The style is more like a traditional adventure so a "adventuring" compatible class is probably a good idea. Magic will be more prevalent as is the presence of non humans. Magic items (especially things like potions and scrolls or rune marked or magical trinkets) will be more common

THe arms and equipment guide "BC weapon mods" will be used as well and if folk want to investiate making runes and/or magic items we can speed that process up

*The City of Korvosa*
*Spoiler: Korvosa*
Show


*Districts of Korvosa*



*Grey*
*Spoiler*
Show


G1 - Great Tomb of Leadership
G2 - Grand Cathedral of Pharasma

Korvosas extensive graveyard, this district is divided into three grave wards: Gold, Everyman, and Potters, in which are buried the wealthy or prominent, the well-to-do, and the poor, respectively.  In the fourth ward, Sepulcher, the cathedral of Pharasma maintains a close vigil over the graves. 
 

*East Shore*
*Spoiler*
Show


E1 - Theumanexus College (small wizard school)
a - Geezlebottle Hall
b - Toryr Hall
c - Verso Hall 
E2 - Leftover's (inn)
E3 - Horse Shop (fairest prices in town)
E4 - Shoreline Drinkhall (tavern)

The only district beyond the channel of the Jeggare River, East Shore is home to a handful of noble houses closely tied to the citys military, as well as the struggling Teumanexus College.


*The Heights*
*Spoiler*
Show


H1 - Great Tower (Sable Company base)
H2 - Upslope House (bed & breakfast)
H3 - The Frisky Unicorn (bed & breakfast)
H4 - Temple of Asmodeus
H5 - Gilded Orrery (shop of magical wares and arcane books)
H6 - Jittery Quill (ale and coffee place)
H7 - Jeggare Museum
H8 - University of Korvosa
H9 - The Wise Dragon Inn
H10 - Tenna's (small bed & breakfast)
H11 - Marbledome (opera house)
H12 - Kendall Amphitheater
H13 - Crested Falcon (expensive, elite restaurant)
H14 - Temple of Sarenrae
H15 - The Overlook (tavern)

Atop Citadel Hill, the Heights district has a commanding view of the city, which residents look down on both figuratively and literally.  Nearly all of Korvosas elite reside here, as does the premier non-magical educational institution, the University of Korvosa, and the temples of Asmodeus and Sarenrae. 


*Midland*
*Spoiler*
Show


Citadel Volshyenek (HQ of Korvosan Guard)
M1 - Bookmaker (Korvosa's largest bookstore)
M2 - Bailer's Retreat (rough tavern)
M3 - Gold Market (Korvosa's largest market, open-air)
M4 - Eodred's Walk (14 different shops)
M6 - Creaky Hammock (tavern and inn with nautical theme)
M8 - Pestico's Dolls and Figurines

The district of Midland is cosmopolitan, friendly, and a central hub for trade of all sorts.  As well as hosting a multitude of shops and businesses, Midland also plays host to the headquarters of the Korvosan Guard, Citadel Volshyenek, and numerous residences for merchants and labourers alike.


*North Point*
*Spoiler*
Show


N1 - Laughing Wave Inn
N2 - The Dock Trade 
N3 - Whitecaps (inn)
N4 - Longacre Building 
N5 - City Hall
N6 - Bank of Abadar
N7 - Three Rings Tavern 
N8 - Sanctuary of Shelyn
N9 - Avenue of Arms 
N10 - Posh and Turtle (inn)

North Point, at the northwestern tip of mainland Korvosa, was the first section of the mainland settled by the descendants of the citys Chelish founders. The district houses many of the citys oldest non-noble families.  Korvosas seat of administrative government is located here, from which the Arbiters and Magistrates work, as well as the Bank of Abadar.
 

*Old Korvosa*
*Spoiler*
Show


O1 - Palace Arkona
O2 - Old City Hall
O3 - Orisini Academy
O4 - Endrin Military Academy
O5 - Reefclaw Run Market
O6 - Sticky Mermaid (tavern)
O7 - Jeggare's Jug (pub)
O8 - Copper-Beater Hall
O9 - Eel's End (gambling hall, brothel, drug den, flophouse)
O10 - Exemplary Execrables (dark, twisted theater)
O11 - Temple of Aroden
O12 - The Travelling Man (tavern)
O13 - Hessim, Newby and Sage Paint Manufactory
O14 - The Ironworks

Old Korvosa is, as the name implies, old.  It covers all of Endrin Isle, which rises from sea level along the southern shore (which runs parallel with the mainland) to a two-hundred foot high escarpment on the seaward north side.  Old Korvosa holds many of the citys poor, and large sections of the area are mazes of hovels, often built on top of older structures to accomodate the growing population.  This has resulted in the infamous Shingles: layer upon layer of makeshift accomodations which have grown five stories high in many places.  The island contains more than the poor, however: the Arkonas, undoubtedly Korvosas most eccentric noble house, have their palace here.  Vencarlo Orisini also runs his famed duelling academy in Old Korvosa.  


*South Shore*
*Spoiler*
Show


S1 - Orkatto's Feathers and Fur (shop of exotic pets or oddities)
S2 - Green Market (small, fully enclosed market)
S3 - Bard's End (Korvosa's largest inn)
S4 - Jade Circle (elite teahouse)
S5 - Pantheon of Many

The newest district of Korvosa, South Shores population consists largely of the citys nouveau riche hoping to escape the cramped conditions elsewhere.  Notable sites include the enclave of the Mierani elves, and the Pantheon of the Many.


*Organizations*

*Arbiters:*
*Spoiler*
Show

More than judges, the arbiters also have legislative oversight. Any declaration the king makes must first face review from the arbiters, who vote on its legality both in regards to the Korvosa City Charter and the latest known laws of Cheliax. By charter amendment, seven arbiters must examine a monarchial decree and five of them must accept it in order for it to become law. If the arbiters review and reject a decree, one of those who voted against it must advise the king on what he can do to make the decree more acceptable to Korvosan and Chelaxian law.


*The Cerulean Society:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Korvosas only true thieves guild, often causes the poorer noble houses to bristle at its blatant extortion.  The Cerulean Society runs a fairly typical protection racket with excruciatingly smug satisfaction, even going so far as to wear blue uniforms when they come to collect.  The price a client pays for the Societys services varies, but does not appear to depend on wealth - the wealthy House Jeggere, for example, pays a token amount, while impoverished House Peltherianon cannot hope to pay the sums demanded.


*The Korvosan Guard:*
*Spoiler*
Show

The Korvosan Guard serves the city of Korvosa first, the citys leader second, and the church of Abadar third. It works closely with the monarch and high priest of Abadar to maintain order in the city, acting most often as a police force, but turning into a military operation whenever the city is threatened by external forces.

Field Marshal Cressida Kroft leads the nearly 700 soldiers of the Korvosan Guard, almost all of whom are human of Chelaxian descent. All other civilized races have representatives in the guard, as do Shoanti and Varisians. Despite an ever increasing integration of non-Chelaxians into its ranks, the Korvosan Guard remains steadfastly tied to its Chelaxian traditions. Only full-blooded Chelaxian humans can become generals or the field marshal, while only those with at least half Chelaxian blood (including half-elves) can achieve a rank higher than captain.


*Magistrates:*
*Spoiler*
Show

With the creation of the monarchy, the magistrates and their bureaucratic underlings struggled to justify their existences to the citys first king, the beloved Eodred I. Fortunately for them, Eodred I believed strongly in delegating responsibilities, and during his reign the number of magistrates and their staffs ballooned. Queen Domina halved the number of magistrates, but, since her death, many of those she cut have returned. Today, city hall houses no fewer than 23 magistrates, with a combined staff of nearly a hundred. No one exactly knows what the magistrates or their staffs do, but most Korvosans suspect the entire purpose of city hall is to waste the time and money of the citys people.


*The Order of the Nail:*
*Spoiler*
Show

One of the original seven orders of Hellknights, the Order of the Nail is among the farthest removed from their home in Cheliax, having been coaxed to Varisia in 4682 by Korvosas Queen Domina. Strong martial traditions, strength, force, and intimidation are the primary virtues of the order, well represented by their distinctive horned helms and demon-maw breastplates.

The Korvosan Guard bristles at the occasional unrequested aid of the harsh-minded knights, but it begrudgingly accepts their results and acknowledges their effectiveness.  The citys government has little interaction with the Hellknights, except for requesting their aid in dealing with particularly dangerous situations.


*Sable Company:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Commandant Marcus Thalassinus Endrin leads his hippogriff-mounted marines in defense of the skies and waters of Korvosa.  The Company is one of the most respected institutions of the city, with the common people holding its members in high regard, and trusting the Commandant with the authority to, on the Seneschals order, oust any monarch whose rule is becoming tyrannical or otherwise destroying the city.


*Religions*
*Spoiler*
Show

After the death of Aroden and the rise of Infernal Cheliax the leadership of Korvosa accepted the influence of that state, though the rest of the city remains wary.  The church of Asmodeus remains what many consider a necessary evil, as its inclusion improves the chance of Cheliax eventually reclaiming Korvosa.  Asmodeus faithful tend to keep to themselves, in part because of the frequent non-violent clashes with the more popular church of Abadar. 

Abadar has the most numerous following in Korvosa, and his priests work closely with many organizations.  In fact, the Church is practically part of the bureaucracy itself, running the mint, and working for magistrates and arbiters.  Priests of Abadar even work with the Korvosan Guard on occasion.  

Pharasmas faithful patrol the Grey District, and are generously supported by the wealthiest families of Korvosa to maintain this guardianship.  

Commoners love Sarenrae, for she represents the Korvosan quality of honesty, to say nothing of her role as a healer.  The temple of Sarenrae doubles as a hospital and, in recent days, has begun to play host to small altars to Iomedae, Torag, Erastil, and other righteous gods, since the Temple of the Manys closing.  

Although the sanctuary of Shelyn is beautiful, her faith has little influence over Korvosa.


*House Arkona*
*Spoiler*
Show

House Arkona is something of an enigma in Korvosa.  They have an extensive property on the island of Old Korvosa, and virtually rule that area.  They have successfully dealt with much of the petty crime of the area, which has given them the tacit support of the city's government, despite rumours that this success has been largely due to the family actually controlling much of that same crime, and more.  The head of the House is Glorio Arkona, who is as enigmatic as his family, and rarely seen outside the grounds of his Palace.



*Table of Players*

TBC

IC thread

----------


## DrK

*Notable NPCs*

*King Eodred* : The ailing king, never popular and known to be uncaring of the "little" people catering to the noble and merchant class. Has been ill for several weeks now with a mysterious diseas that no-one has been able to heal
*Queen Ileosa*: The young Chelaxian bride of the King. Hated by the people for her life of gaudy excess and frivolous balls she is viewed as a spoilt interloper by many in the City
*Giggles* One eyed half orc guard, one of Gaedran Lamn's guards


*Zellara* A middle aged Varisian harrow deck reader who hate Lamn for murdering her son and asked the heroes to rid the city of that menace


Acolyte Ramara, a young acolyrte of Pharasma who tended the heroes in the Boneyard after they fought the necromancers


Bishop Keppira is the High Priest of the Boneyard and the most onfluential member of the Gray distract on the Council of Advisors. Concerned by the cultists he ahs has aked the heroes to investigate the cult in town if they can. 


Amin Jalento is a young noble in his mid-twenties with short reddish hair and a slender build. He wears fine clothes, favoring red and black, and leaves scruffy stubble on his face as if the current fashion of young noble men in Korvosa. He wears a large bronze bracelet on his right arm. While travelling in Korvosa during the times of anarchy, you encountered a small mob threatening to assault young Amin. After driving them off with a combination of guile and violence, Amin thanked you profusely, and you've been escorting him and his cousin Cassandra home. 

*Loot*


*Additional Rules as needed*
Initiative uses 1d10+AB not Agility score

----------


## Aruetii

Gonna grab red again for Sandrezi. 

*Spoiler: Sandrezi Draghici*
Show


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Career:* Initiate
*Race:*Half-Elf
*Experience:* 0/800


M
WS
BS
S
T
Ag
Int
WP
Fel
A
W
FP
IP
Mag

Base
4
40
36
41
43
36
36
42
40
1
12
3
0
0

Advance

+5%*
+5%

+5%*

+10%**
+10%**
+10%**

+2




Current
4
45
36
41
48
36
46
52
50
1
12
3
0
0




*Spoiler: Skills*
Show

Academic Knowledge (History, Theology): 46
Common Knowledge (Varisia): 46
Charm: 50
Heal: 46
Perception: 46
Read/Write: 46
Speak Language (Classical?): 46
Speak Language (Varisian, Elven): 46


*Spoiler: Talents*
Show

Very Strong: +5 Str
Public Speaking: 10x people when using Charm
Warrior-Born: +5 WS
Savvy: +5 Int
Strong-Minded: Don't check for Insanity until 8 IP.
Luck: +1 fortune point per day.


*Spoiler: Equipment*
Show

*Coin:* 1gc, 13s, 190p

*Weapons:* Scimitar (Hand Weapon), Shield

*Armor:* 

*Clothing:* Common Clothing, Robes (Good Clothing, Worn)

*Bags:* Backpack

*Tools:* Healing Poultices x10

*Food:* Rations (1 Week)

*Misc:* Harrow Deck (Playing Cards), Blanket, Wooden Tankard, Wooden Cutlery

*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show

Was an Orphan recruited by LammHad a Cleric of Sarenrae offer him redemption because of the desperationGrew up more under the Cleric's care, now an Initiate of SarenraeWill prefer to redeem the desperate or more white collar crimesIsn't afraid to kill people or redeem with the sword

----------


## Haval

Let's go with purple


*Spoiler: Andrei Petran - Apprentice Wizard*
Show


https://i.pinimg.com/564x/cc/e7/fd/c...efbd04c243.jpg


Andrei Petran
Human (Varisian)
Rogue, ex-Apprentice Wizard (Amethyst)
Age: 23
Framed (Dropout)

WS: 41 (+5 advance) 46
BS: 36
S: 36
T: 40
Ag: 38 (+10 advance, +5 Lightning Reflexes) 53
Int: 39 (+10 advances, +5 Savvy) 53
Wp: 36 (+15 advances) 51
Fel: 40 (+10 advance) 50
Shelyn's Mercy on BS and Wp, +5 to everything included

A: 1
W: 10/13
StrB: 3
TB: 4
M: 4
Mag: 0 (+1 advance) 1
IP: 3
FP: 2 (used 2)

XP: 1700xp

*Spoiler: Advance Scheme*
Show


Apprentice Wizard
+5 Ag (*)
+10 Int (**)
+15 Wp (***)
+5 Fel (*)
+2 W (**)
+1 Mag (*)
Exits: Journeyman Wizard, Scholar, Scribe

Rogue
+5 WS (*)
+5 BS 
+10 Ag (*)
+5 Int
+5 Wp
+10 Fel (*)
+2 W




*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


Academic Knowledge (Magic)
Channelling
Charm (extra trained skill at creation)
Common Knowledge (Korvosa)
Gamble
Gossip
Magical Sense
Perception
Read/Write
Search
Speak Arcane Language (Magick)
Speak Language (Classical, Varisian)

Basic Skills
Animal Care
Command
Concealment
Consume Alcohol
Disguise
Drive
Evaluate
Haggle
Intimidate
Outdoor Survival
Ride
Row
Scale Sheer Surface
Silent Move
Swim



*Spoiler: Talents*
Show


Aethyric Attunement
Fast Hands
Lightning Reflexes
Petty Magic (Arcane)
Resistance to Disease
Resistance to Poison
Savvy
Streetwise



*Spoiler: Gear*
Show


Common clothing consisting of a shirt, breeches, and worn
boots, a tattered cloak, a dagger tucked in a boot or belt, a sling
bag or a backpack containing a blanket, a wooden tankard, a
wooden cutlery set, a hand weapon (axe, club, sword, etc.) and
a purse holding 10 Gold Crowns (gc).

Quarter Staff, Backpack, Printed Book

Wand of Acid Splash
Functions as a S2 magic missile (that always reduces AP by 1 on the location it hits)

Power (1d10) CN 5 on a 1 it depletes for ~ 24 hours
One can attune one self to a wand by making a WP test (or channelling if better). A critical failure on that test breaks the wand. 




*Spoiler: Spells*
Show


Glowing Light
Sounds
Drop
Marsh Lights
Magic Dart
Sleep



*Spoiler: Advances*
Show


8 advances including the free one
3 more taken after the zombie fight
-all apprentice wizard advances taken plus Fast Hands (1100xp)

200xp to switch to Rogue
3 advances  taken (300xp)
Gamble (100xp)
Streetwise (100xp)



*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Andrei is the son of a blacksmith in a small village to the north of Korvosa. Since he was young he had a tendency to see things that others couldn't and eventually to predict things before they happened. Eventually he developed enough of a reputation that one of the Academae wizards chose to investigate and determine whether he was suitable for further training. The Wizard who brought him in was of the opinion that a lack of training might eventually be dangerous to anyone around him.

Been in the city for a few years now and was comfortable enough to spend time in the city without really announcing who he was. This led to him being in the wrong place at the wrong time where he was accused of murder. If the witness knew who he was he might not have bothered.

Kicked out of the Acadamae because even if it was a lie it's politically inconvenient to have even trainee wizards accused of murder. At this point he was thought to be capable of controlling himself. Has also been told that he can expect worse from his former teachers if it turns out to be true. They can't allow a Wizard murderer to go around unpunished in case he digs into the wrong kind of magic.

Since then he's been trying to clear his name. Can't really go back to his village with these accusations hanging over him. Has been willing to do odd jobs for members of the Cerulean society who might need a wizard's help. This has so far been enough to make ends meet.

----------


## rax

*Cassian Escalante*


*Race:* Human 
*Career:* Apprentice Wizard (ex-Squire)

*Main Profile*
*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*WP*
*Fel*

42
40
33
38
39
41
35
36

-
-
-
-
+5
+10
+15
+5

52
45
38
43
44
41
40
41



*Secondary Profile*
*A*
*W*
*SB*
*TB*
*M*
*Mag*
*IP*
*FP*

1
11
3
3
4
0
0
3

-
+2
-
-
-
+1
-
-

2
13
3
4
4
0
1
3



*Fortune Points (used/total):* 1/3
*Harrow Points (used/total):* 2/2

*Current Wounds:* 13

*Skills:* Academic Knowledge (Genealogy/Heraldry) (Int), Animal Care (Int), Animal Training (Fel), Charm (Fel), Common Knowledge (Taldor, Varisia) (Int), Dodge Blow (Ag), Gossip (Fel), Perception (Int), Performer (Storyteller) (Fel), Read/Write (Int), Ride (Ag), Search (Int), Speak Language (Taldane, Varisian) (Int)

*Talents* 
_Ambidextrous:_ no penalty when using weapon in secondary hand
_Etiquette:_ +10 to Charm and Gossip when dealing with nobility and other skill tests where proper etiquette is important
_Mimic:_ +10 to Performer (Actor, Clown, Comedian, Jester, Storyteller) skill tests, Disguise skill tests if the disguise has a verbal component, Speak Language skill test to pass as a native
_Savvy:_ +5 Int to starting profile.
_Specialist Weapon Group (Cavalry)_
_Strike Mighty Blow:_ +1 damage with melee weapons
_Sturdy:_ no movement penalties while wearing heavy/plate armour

*Armour:* Helmet, Mail Coif, Leather Skullcap, Mail Shirt, Leather Jack, Leather Leggings

*Armour Points:* Head 5, Arms 1, Body 3, Legs 1

*Weapons:* Falcata (as Hand Axe; Damage 4), Dagger (Damage 1), Shield (Damage 2; Defensive: +10 when parrying, Special: -10 to ranged attacks against shield bearer), Demilance (Damage 4; Fast, Impact, Tiring, Special: -10 WS on foot), GC Meteoric Iron Hand Axe (Damage 4 (+2 vs. aberrations, outsiders, and undead); Slow, Special: counts as magic)

*Trappings:* Common Clothing, Cloak, Backpack containing Blanket, Wooden Tankard and Wooden Cutlery Set, Purse holding 61 gc, 23 s and 4 p, Mahogany Box containing 100 gc, Light Warhorse with Saddle and Harness

*Background*
*Spoiler*
Show

Cassian Escalante was born and raised in Korvosa, but in many ways he and his family are outsiders. House Escalante are an ancient aristocratic family from Taldor, where they held lands bordering the Verduran Forest until political intrigue forced Cassian's grandfather Beldam to relocate his entire household to Korvosa more than forty years ago. They brought with them considerable wealth, but Beldam was forced to part with a large part of it in order to get the king to recognize his noble titles. 

However, the king's formal recognition failed to secure the Escalantes any appropriate offices from which to draw an income or status in Korvosan society. None of the Great Houses and Dock Families had any intention of sharing their privileges with the newcomers, no matter how grand their titles and history. In the end, a furious Beldam was forced to settle his household among the non-noble families of North Point, a blot upon his family's honour for which he has never forgiven the city. 

Cassian was born in North Point twenty years ago, the third child of Beldam's heir Naxos. Raised in genteel poverty, he grew up listening to his elders' stories of the greatness of Taldor and House Escalante, and the bitter betrayals that had led to their current circumstances. Like his elder siblings, he was pressured into following a path which Beldam and Naxos believed would benefit the family and maintain Taldoran traditions. His brother Janus was trained to take up lordship of the family, his sister Melicent was sent to the Academae to study magic, and Cassian found himself squired to his cousin Davos, training to become a Taldoran cataphract.

Cassian discovered that he had real potential as a warrior and settled easily into his expected role, but things were very different for Melicent. She found the weight of their family's expectations hard to bear, and their constant pressure on her to succeed caused much conflict. In her second year at the Acadamae, she was lured into trying the drug shiver and she soon became addicted. Melicent's addiction began to affect her studies, but she was too ashamed to seek help. In the end, her failing results got her thrown out of the Acadamae and House Escalante disowned her. 

Melicent turned to the only 'friend' she had left  her supplier Gaedren Lamm. Lamm forced her to use her magical talents to aid his criminal endeavours in return for access to shiver, but eventually her condition deteriorated to the point where she sensed she was becoming a liability. In desperation, she wrote to Cassian and begged him to bring her home, but before he could act Lamm took steps to cover his tracks. 

The next day Melicent's body was pulled from the river. The Korvosan Guard were respectful, but wrote off her death as an accident or suicide and declined to investigate further. Cassian, of course, was certain that Gaedren Lamm was behind it all. When he told his grief-stricken parents of his suspicions, their answer was clear  Lamm must die to avenge Melicent's death and restore the honour of House Escalante.

*Personality*
*Spoiler*
Show

Most of the time, Cassian is calm, composed, and cheery, but once his anger is aroused he is relentless in punishing those who have trespassed against him. He carefully guards his own honour and that of his family, but he is careful to distinguish between true insults and mistakes or errant remarks spoken in the heat of the moment. His grief and anger at Melicent's death is heartfelt, and he would pursue vengeance against the villainous Gaedren Lamm even without the urging of his elders.

*Appearance*
*Spoiler*
Show

At 5'10 and 175lbs, Cassian is of average height, with a lean, athletic  build. His eyes are green and his brown hair is usually tied back into a small bun. A pale scar cuts across his right cheek down to the jawline. Although he has tried to grow a beard, the pitiful, scraggly result impresses no one, so he usually goes clean shaven. When not in armour, Cassian usually wears greens and blues. In battle, he favours the traditional Taldan falcata, a curved chopping sword.

*Experience and Advances*
*Spoiler*
Show

Shelyn's Mercy on Int and Fel (=31)

*Experience (current/total):* 50/1,000

_Squire_
Free starting advances: WS +10, S +5, T +5, Ag +5, A +1, W +2; Performer (Storyteller)
BS +5
Fel +5
Academic Knowledge (Genealogy/Heraldry)
= 300

_Apprentice Wizard_
Career change = 200
Perception
Read/Write
WP +5
Savvy
Search
= 700

_Planned Progression_
Squire > Apprentice Wizard > Knight > Journeyman Wizard

*Other Notes*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Family:* Beldam (grandfather, age 78), Naxos (father, age 52), Janus (brother, age 26)

*Light Warhorse*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Main Profile*
*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*WP*
*Fel*

30
0
40
40
30
10
10
0



*Secondary Profile*
*A*
*W*
*SB*
*TB*
*M*
*Mag*
*IP*
*FP*

1
14
4
4
8
0
0
0



*Current Wounds:* 14

*Skills:* Perception +10 (Int), Swim (S)

*Talents:* Acute Hearing, Keen Senses (+20 to Perception tests), Natural Weapons (count as armed with hand weapon but cannot parry), Strike Mighty Blow (+1 damage with melee weapons)

*Weapons:* Hooves (Damage 5)

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*



_Human of Korvosa_

*Career:* Mercenary

*Planned Progression:* Mercenary - Veteran - Champion - Witch Hunter

_Total Experience:_ 800 / _Spent Experience:_ 800
*Main Profile*
*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*WP*
*Fel*

36
38
46
40
36
39
40
38

10/10
0/10
5/5
5/5
5/5
0/0
5/5
0/0

46
38
51
45
41
39
45
38



*Secondary Profile*
*A*
*W*
*SB*
*TB*
*M*
*Mag*
*IP*
*FP*

1
12
5
4
4
0
0
2

1/1
1/2
-
-
-
-
-
-

2
13
5
4
4
0
0
2



*CURRENT WOUNDS:* 13/13
*CURRENT FP:* 2/2

*Spoiler: SKILLS*
Show


Common Knowledge (Korvosa) [Int] = _TN 39_
Dodge Blow [Ag] = _TN 41_
Gamble [Int] = _TN 49_
Haggle [Fel] = _TN 38_
Intimidate [S] = _TN 51_
Magical Sense [WP] = _TN 45_
Perception [Int] = _TN 49 (*+20 estimating)_
Ride [Ag] = _TN 41_
Secret Language (Battle Tongue)
Speak Language (Varisian)



*Spoiler: TALENTS*
Show


Nightvision (Excellent vision in natural darkness up to 30 yards)
Quick Draw (ready action as free)
Specialist Weapon Group (Two-handed)
Strike Mighty Blow (melee +1 dmg)
Strike to Stun (S vs T - stun 1d10 rd)
Super Numerate (+10% Gamble / Navigation; +20% Perception - Estimation)
Very Strong (+5% S)



*Spoiler: GEAR*
Show


Halberd (Dmg +6; two-handed, fast OR impact & slow)
Mace (Dmg +6; pummeling)
Shield (Dmg +4; defensive, ballistics suffer -10%)
Crossbow - 10/10 (Dmg +4; Range: 30 / 60; Reload: Full)
Mail Shirt / Leather Jack (Armour Points: Head 0, Arms 1, Body 3, Legs 0)
Healing Draught
Clothing
Tattered Cloak

*Spoiler: Backpack*
Show


Blanket
Tankard (wooden)
Cutlery (wooden)


*Spoiler: Coin Purse*
Show


Gold Crowns - 20





*Spoiler: Background*
Show


*BIRTHPLACE:* Veldraine
*STARSIGN:* The Pack
*SIBLINGS:* 2
_Stefan_ - Older Brother, Farmer (dead)
_Carmeyi_ - Younger Sister, Bodyguard (Grey Maiden recruit)
*AGE:* 23
*HAIR:* Alabaster Blonde
*EYES:* Blue
*SKIN:* Pale
*FEATURES:* Burn Scars

*HISTORY:*
Raised on a farm outside Veldraine, her parents fell into a deep depression after their eldest child died from disease.They became enamored with the Cult of the Gossamer King, providing a blood offering of themselves and their remaining children to keep them safe from disease.Hellknights investigated rumors of bloodseekers becoming more common in the region. Fearing discovery and destruction, the cult leadership left clues for the investigating Hellknights to the Ardei farm.Her parents were executed and both her and her sister were enrolled as wards of the church of Abadar within Korvosa.Upon their meeting the required ages, Evelina became an armiger to the very order that rescued her from misguided parents, while Carmeyi joined the Korvosa Guard. She aspires to be selected as a Grey Maiden.



*Spoiler: Advances*
Show


*EXPERIENCE TOTAL:* 800
*EXPERIENCE SPENT:* 800
+1 Att - free
+10% WS - 200
+5% S - 100
+5% T - 100
+5% Ag - 100
+5% WP - 100
+1 W - 100

----------


## DrK

A Happy new Year to you all! I hope everyone manages to bring in the NEw Year in a Covid compliant and fun manner
Lets all hope for a better 2021!

----------


## Aruetii

Happy New Year everyone! Don't jynx it now.

----------


## Deadguy

Oh god! 2020 is turning 21. Let the binge drinking begin.

----------


## Deadguy

Sorry it took so long, formatting a new post on a phone is next to impossible. Got my laptop up to configure it, now it should be smooth sailing even from phone because I can quote.

----------


## wilphe

*Winifred Couper*

Human Female

Servant

Age 17




*Main Profile*
*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*WP*
*Fel*

36
36+5
33
33+5
32+5
36
36
39

5/5
0/0
5/5
0/0
10/10
5/5
10/10
5/5

41
41
38
38
47
41
46
44



*Secondary Profile*
*A*
*W*
*SB*
*TB*
*M*
*Mag*
*IP*
*FP*

1
11+1
3
3
4
0
1
3

-
2/2
-
-
-
-
-
-

1
14
5
4
4
0
1
3





*Talents:*

Acute Hearing

Etiquette

Flee (+1 Movement 1d10 rounds)

Hardy +1 Wound

Lightning Reflexes (+5 AG)

Marksman (+5 BS)

Resistance to Poison (+10 Toughness v Poison)

Sixth Sense (WP)

V/Resilient (+5T)

*Skills:*

Academic Knowledge: Heraldry/Genealogy  *INT*

Animal Care *INT*

Blather  *FEL*

Common Knowledge - [Varisian]*INT*

Dodge Blow  *AG*

Drive *STR*

Evaluate *INT*

Gossip +10% *FEL*

Haggle *FEL*

Perception *INT*

Read/Write *INT*

Search *INT*

Sleight of Hand *AG*

Speak Language - [Varisian] *INT*

Trade: Cook

*Equipment*

Common Clothing
Dagger
Backpack - 
Tinderbox
Storm Lantern
Lamp Oil

Shortbow 3
Quiver
Knuckleduster SB-3
2 x Throwing Knives SB-3

Brigandine (AP2)
Book - Printed, Glued, Law
Boots, Good, Riding
Hat, Wide brimmed, Good



Back at the Inn she works at:
Blanket, Wooden Cutlery and Tankard
Good Clothing
Best Clothes
Pewter Tankard

*Spoiler: Gold*
Show

20gc
+10 (amin)
+99 Queen
+5 1/3 Gold Bar
+58 1/3 Share of loot
= 192 2/3
-187
= 5 2/3

+12.5 for Verrick

18 1/6

Repair Armour -4.5

13 2/3

2x Throwing Daggers 7 2/3


*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Winifred has the standard fairy tale background of "Orphan her legal guardians abuse", of a minor noble family her cousins first tried to arrange an "accident" to befall her, then to have her "kidnapped". Such misfortunes she was able to avoid with frustrating and uncanny ease. After failing to poison her they packed her off to work in the household of a associate with fewer scruples prepared to try more direct methods.

She however overheard what was planned and slipped out - making her way to the city. In the longterm she wants to reclaim her birthright and get some revenge. In the immediate future she'd like to find something more interesting and lucrative to do

She has discovered that Gaedren Lamn's organisation was behind her attempted kidnapping and is taking a personal, but distant interest in his activities


*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

She hasn't really absorbed "common" behaviour and is only halfhearted about learning to. So she comes across as somewhere between an over-educated servant and a "fallen" noble.

That said she has a knack for social manipulation and a gift for avoiding trouble that has served her well so far. She hasn't yet done anything illegal (pocketing a few valuables whilst escaping from someone trying to kill you doesn't count) but would probably be good at it if she tried



*Spoiler*
Show

Starting advance:

+5 WS

800xp on:

T:
Flee

Lightning Reflexes

V/Resilient

S:
Sleight of Hand

Fel+5
Ag+10
Int+5

Will invoke Mercy on BS and INT

300XP on:
Evaluate
WP+10

300XP on:
Drive
STR+5
Wounds+1

100 on wounds 2/2

50 in bank

8/9/22 +200
T/Cook
Hardy

50 in bank




*Spoiler: Original Stats*
Show


WS *41* 36 +5/5 

BS *41* 36+5  0/0 

S *33* 33   0/5

T  *38* 33+5  0/0

AG *47* 32+5  10/10

INT *41* 36 5/5

WP *36*  36 0/10

Fel *44* 39 5/5

Wounds: *11* 11 0/2

Fate Points: 3


Wounds:  12/13  Wounded
8 point wound on left thigh healed 7 by first aid


Fortune Points: 3/3

Insanity Points: 1

*Spoiler: Possible skills/talents*
Show



Complete




*Spoiler: Possible Advance:*
Show


A/Knowledge - Any
C/Knowledge x 2
Navigation
Secret Language or Secret Signs
Speak Language x 2
Trade: Artist or Calligrapher or Cartographer
BS+5
T+5


Normal Clothes:

New set of blueish-black leathers that still have the shine of new and which she is apparently unaccustomed to wearing. Over which she has a tunic in dark yellow with a slate bodice and a dark red skirt all of which are clean, but hardly new. She is carrying a bow and quiver that seem to be rather ill cared for and a sword from her hip that looks in rather better condition.

Those looking further will note that she is sporting a new and nice set of riding boots in black leather, that she has not broken in yet.

Good Clothes:
Inn serving stuff

Best Clothes:
Undefined

----------


## wilphe

Winfired will take teal

----------


## DrK

> Sorry it took so long, formatting a new post on a phone is next to impossible. Got my laptop up to configure it, now it should be smooth sailing even from phone because I can quote.


Good stuff. I have the same problem trying to format posts on tiny keyboards




> Winfired will take teal


Welcome

----------


## Janwin

*Bardin Bronzehammer*



Character Sheet
*Background*
*Spoiler*
Show

Bardin Bronzehammer came to the City of Korvosa like so many dwarves before him: as part of a trading caravan.  Unlike his fellows, however, he fell in love with the city, its inhabitants, its culture and mercantile interest, and decided to stay.  With a small shop set up in the Midland district, he has made a meager living plying his wares, and has made a small name for himself among the local inhabitants.  Even so, he remains relatively unknown, as he is still a relatively-new arrival to the city.

Unfortunately, the cause of his meager living is due to a crime boss named Gaedren Lamm, who has been extorting him since he began renting a tiny space to call a smithy.


*Experience and Advances*
*Spoiler*
Show

Shelyn's Mercy on T
Desna's Fortune on Fel

_Apprentice Runesmith_ - Free Advance: Mag +1
Advances: WS +5, S +5, Int +10, WP +10, W +1

_Planned Progression_
Apprentice Runesmith -> Shieldbreaker -> Journeyman Runesmith -> Master Runesmith or Runelord

----------


## Janwin

Sorry for the late join, the holidays proved to be a lot busier than I expected.

----------


## Aruetii

Oh if we're laying out progression paths Sandrezi is going Initiate->Priest->Warrior Priest->High Priest if he manages to live that long. He'll be picking up Lore of Sigmar first then Lore of Shallya probably if he can get to High Priest.

----------


## wilphe

I will see how it goes; as the story may take us in different directions but:

Servant -> Spy -> Assassin

----------


## Haval

> 'I wouldn't go that far, but unless any of you are hiding magical abilities really well I suppose I will have to do for the moment.' Andrei will introduce himself.


*Rax* - There was this at least. Andrei's not hiding anything about who he is or his profession. Technically he's currently expelled from the Academae because of Lamm.

----------


## rax

Ah, there you go - missed that. So would you say that someone like Cassian, who's sister was also in the Acadamae, can tell that Andrei's also a newbie wizard just by looking? The comment from Andrei is a hint but not exactly "Hey guys! I'm a wizard!".

----------


## Haval

I'm going to say he introduced himself as a former academae apprentice then for convenience. He has no reason to look like a wizard (whatever that looks like in this setting). That probably means he knew Cassian's sister at least a little bit, and certainly might be aware of another apprentice having died.

----------


## DrK

@Rax

The streets is quieter but not empty and within eye line there are still people bustling about. To close on "Giggles" you could either creep along the dock front houses using Concealment (Ag) or try and blend in and just look like people moving away from trouble using Blather or Shadowing (but Fel instead of Ag). You can certainly get to ~12 yards away easily without any oissues by just going going on a parallel street and then popping out opposite the warehouse

----------


## rax

Thanks, that clears things up. Another thing I've been meaning to ask about**:



> THe arms and equipment guide "BC weapon mods" will be used as well and if folk want to investiate making runes and/or magic items we can speed that process up


 The weapon mods will still only be used for BC weapons, right? My PC's hand axe equivalent doesn't get the Impact quality while it's still Common Craftsmanship?

----------


## DrK

> Thanks, that clears things up. Another thing I've been meaning to ask about**:
>  The weapon mods will still only be used for BC weapons, right? My PC's hand axe equivalent doesn't get the Impact quality while it's still Common Craftsmanship?


Correct the extra abilities only apply to BC weapons


@ All - please make any approach rules to see how close you can get to Giggles  and possibly get a surprise round
(1d100)[*57*] TN ???

----------


## rax

Okay, so Giggles is surprised and we have two people there talking to him. Andrei can cast a sleep spell and Winifred can..knife him? 

*@Haval and wilphe*
Are either of you intending to act against Giggles or are you waiting for the warrior types to come and take him out? Cassian can only kill him, but it looks like Evelina could stun him if people find that preferable.

----------


## Aruetii

My computer had to be rushed to the shop on Friday. Should be back today so I'll have a post tonight!

----------


## Haval

Let's have a go. All of this is conditional on Giggles not getting out of the way of being touched.

Charm test to look non threatening
vs. Fel 45
(1d100)[*33*]

Channeling test
vs Wp 51 (+10 aetheric attunement)
(1d100)[*69*]

Casting roll for sleep is 6+ (+1 if channeling is passed)
(1d10)[*3*]

If this doesn't work at least Giggles will be focused on Andrei.

----------


## wilphe

> *@Haval and wilphe*
> Are either of you intending to act against Giggles or are you waiting for the warrior types to come and take him out?


Um, both? I thought that was the idea to get close then rush him.

She isn't going to do anything until someone else does

Don't waste a good surprise round with 5 to 1 odds please; if he gets put to sleep great - otherwise...

----------


## wilphe

(1d10)[*6*] Agility +47  Initiative

----------


## DrK

Andrei: sleep spell fails
Winifred: Blathers to distract

- rest of the party to pile in?
- feel free to roll your charge/ arrows etc...

----------


## rax

If youre okay with Cassian piling in once its clear that the spell isnt working, absolutely. 🙂 Ill post actions after work.

----------


## DrK

> If youre okay with Cassian piling in once its clear that the spell isnt working, absolutely. 🙂 Ill post actions after work.


Sounds good to me. Bring on the action  :Small Smile:

----------


## wilphe

> Andrei: sleep spell fails


Now might be a time for a fortune point,,,

----------


## Haval

> Now might be a time for a fortune point,,,


And yet I passed charm.

OK, reroll that casting fail
(1d10)[*8*]

That's a pass. Away from book but I think he needs to pass Wp to stay awake.

----------


## DrK

WP for giggles (1d100)[*98*]

Edit: pretty epic fail there

----------


## wilphe

Winifred makes sure that when he wakes up he will be unarmed and need one hand to keep his pants up

Can't decide if we should drag him inside or drag him into a nearby alley

----------


## Haval

If we're not killing him maybe we need a gag.

----------


## rax

Cassian has made a suggestion in the IC thread. I recommend speed - get him inside and then we decide whether we have the time to tie him up properly. 

Also, I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, and I hope DrK doesn't feel the need to retcon, but strictly speaking an FP only allows you to re-roll a Characteristic test or Skill test. A casting roll uses your Magic characteristic to determine the number of d10s rolled, but I'm not sure it counts as a Characteristic test.  :Small Red Face: 

*@DrK*
A question about initiative - are we doing the WFRP RAW, i.e. roll 1d10+Agility, or RT-style using 1d10+Agility bonus?

----------


## Haval

> Cassian has made a suggestion in the IC thread. I recommend speed - get him inside and then we decide whether we have the time to tie him up properly. 
> 
> Also, I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, and I hope DrK doesn't feel the need to retcon, but strictly speaking an FP only allows you to re-roll a Characteristic test or Skill test. A casting roll uses your Magic characteristic to determine the number of d10s rolled, but I'm not sure it counts as a Characteristic test.


Ugh this is news to me. Never used the magic rules before.

----------


## rax

Eh, since DrK already rolled Giggles' WP test I hope he'll let it slide this time no matter how he decides to rule it in the future.

----------


## DrK

> Winifred makes sure that when he wakes up he will be unarmed and need one hand to keep his pants up
> 
> Can't decide if we should drag him inside or drag him into a nearby alley





> If we're not killing him maybe we need a gag.


I'm happy that you can render him unconscious without rolls and leave him restrained




> Cassian has made a suggestion in the IC thread. I recommend speed - get him inside and then we decide whether we have the time to tie him up properly. 
> 
> Also, I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, and I hope DrK doesn't feel the need to retcon, but strictly speaking an FP only allows you to re-roll a Characteristic test or Skill test. A casting roll uses your Magic characteristic to determine the number of d10s rolled, but I'm not sure it counts as a Characteristic test. 
> 
> *@DrK*
> A question about initiative - are we doing the WFRP RAW, i.e. roll 1d10+Agility, or RT-style using 1d10+Agility bonus?





> Ugh this is news to me. Never used the magic rules before.





> Eh, since DrK already rolled Giggles' WP test I hope he'll let it slide this time no matter how he decides to rule it in the future.


Ah, I hadn't realised that. We'll know for that in the future but we can let it slide this time as its the first encounter in the game

I was using the R style 1d10+Ag bonus rather than Ag stat for initiative

----------


## wilphe

*Current Loot*

Winifred:

Giggle's Bow and quiver

3 vials of Alchemical Acid
Whatever is in Yargin's desk less 1 gc

Yarvik's whip
Yarvik's coin purse (if appropriate)
Conents of Yarvik's desk

A 1lb golden bar inlaid with the Devil of Cheliax (16 GC assuming coins are an ounce)

Lamn's dagger that is exceptionally sharp and in a strange shape almost like a key with an inscription reading "For an inspiration of a father" (BC Dagger, +5% WS, gains fast quality)

A silver ring bearing the inscription "For Emmah, the light of my night"

An elaborate brooch of a house drake and an imp (two pests that infest the roofs of the cities noble dsitricts) coiled like yin and yang in heavy gold with a large garne and amethyst as eyes

An abalone shell holy symbol of Selyn

A narrow teak cigar case inlaid with jade
- Containing
A highly realisic carving of two entwined succubi
A fist sized whale tooth scrimshaw carving of a kraken

A steel sceptre ~1 foot long with golden crown


An oily flask that to Andrei smells coppery with the swirling winds of Chamon

*Andrei:*

Wand of Acid Splash
Functions as a S2 magic missile (that always reduces AP by 1 on the location it hits)

Power (1d10) CN 5 on a 1 it depletes for ~ 24 hours
One can attune one self to a wand by making a WP test (or channelling if better). A critical failure on that test breaks the wand.

----------


## wilphe

I don't think Winifred talked him down...

----------


## DrK

@ Rax

Strike to stun would be necssary, or a successful Intimidate or the like to cow him. He's surprised but not helpless

----------


## rax

> @ Rax
> 
> Strike to stun would be necssary, or a successful Intimidate or the like to cow him. He's surprised but not helpless


 Sounds like a job for Evelina then. I think she's the only one with Strike to Stun. 

Is a successful Intimidate necessary to make Yargin obey Cassian's commands about getting out of bed as well, or is the sword at his throat enough?

----------


## DrK

> Sounds like a job for Evelina then. I think she's the only one with Strike to Stun. 
> 
> Is a successful Intimidate necessary to make Yargin obey Cassian's commands about getting out of bed as well, or is the sword at his throat enough?


It's a surprise round so an intimidation is the mechanical interpretation of the sword to the throat.

----------


## rax

Sadly, Cassian is far too chivalrous to have Intimidate trained.  :Small Big Grin:  I'll give it a go, though.

Intimidate test vs. 19 (S 38/2) (1d100)[*43*]

*Edit:* Alas, poor Yargin, methinks you're about to do something stupid...

----------


## Deadguy

Guess the dice just want us to fight.

----------


## DrK

For the colossal outnumbering the test modifier will make it a pass so I'll post his submission tonight. His life may yet be spared!

----------


## wilphe

Well Intimidate technically is getting someone to do what you want by scaring them

Failure on that can represent being laughably unscary

or it can represent scaring them so much they are incapable of doing what you want them to do - like if you want them to do something for you they are too paralyzed to do so

++++++++++++++

Meanwhile I will look into careers that actually have _Charm_ and _Intimidate_ as a skill...

----------


## Janwin

I vote we don't have the Dwarf be the charm person.  After unskilled halving, at a mighty 13.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## wilphe

> I'm happy that you can render him unconscious without rolls and leave him restrained


Same deal for Yagrin?

----------


## Haval

Andrei has charm for the record. I don't think we have any reason to be nice to this guy though.

----------


## rax

Cassian has Charm as well, but he'll be saving that for when we need to convince someone nicely.  :Small Amused:

----------


## wilphe

Who is taking the wand?

Winfired is going to keep scooping up stuff until she hits encumbrance limit but that had better got to someone who can use it

----------


## Haval

> Who is taking the wand?
> 
> Winfired is going to keep scooping up stuff until she hits encumbrance limit but that had better got to someone who can use it


I'll take it unless someone else really wants it. Are there restrictions on who can use those things in Pathfinder normally?

----------


## DrK

> I'll take it unless someone else really wants it. Are there restrictions on who can use those things in Pathfinder normally?


In pathfinder yes, it's normally casters or people who have the use magic device skill

For this, I'm just making rules for wands up. Any comments would be welcome

----------


## Aruetii

Sorry about my absence, computer was more damaged than I thought it was and my phone broke down the day after I dropped comp off. Am I good to get caught up and rejoin or have I missed too much?

----------


## DrK

> Sorry about my absence, computer was more damaged than I thought it was and my phone broke down the day after I dropped comp off. Am I good to get caught up and rejoin or have I missed too much?


Not a problem. Welcome back. Just breaking into the fishery

----------


## wilphe

> For this, I'm just making rules for wands up. Any comments would be welcome


If it requires WP/Channeling that means casters will be better at it anyway

I don't really know how Magic Items are supposed to work in WFRP. I assume they are rare beyond price, hard to use and will probably end up eating your soul (and sinking your boat) anyway because Warhammer

The even better part comes when we have to assess a value when/if we divvy up loot

----------


## wilphe

> Sorry about my absence, computer was more damaged than I thought it was and my phone broke down the day after I dropped comp off. Am I good to get caught up and rejoin or have I missed too much?


Welcome back

So far we've taken out two people without a fight in A4 and A5 and just opened the rightmost door on the top of A4 to not much in particular and going to try the one next to it

----------


## rax

> If it requires WP/Channeling that means casters will be better at it anyway
> 
> I don't really know how Magic Items are supposed to work in WFRP. I assume they are rare beyond price, hard to use and will probably end up eating your soul (and sinking your boat) anyway because Warhammer
> 
> The even better part comes when we have to assess a value when/if we divvy up loot


 Magic items in WFRP are supposed to be rarer than hen's teeth. Realms of Sorcery suggests that any character would be extremely lucky to find even one in his lifetime. Since we're playing an adapted Pathfinder module, however, we're probably going to run into far more than that.  :Small Amused:

----------


## DrK

> Magic items in WFRP are supposed to be rarer than hen's teeth. Realms of Sorcery suggests that any character would be extremely lucky to find even one in his lifetime. Since we're playing an adapted Pathfinder module, however, we're probably going to run into far more than that.


Yes. I'm adjusting the magic item frequency to be more like standard DND / pathfinder

----------


## DrK

@Wilphe
*Spoiler: Winifred awareness*
Show



The 5th child by the door isn't a child. It's a young halfling man, with a kukri hidden in his sleeve.

----------


## Haval

Perception vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*5*]

----------


## DrK

> Perception vs. Int 53
> [roll0]


You can read the spoiler to Wilphe above

Same for Rax as well. Apart from add the description

*Spoiler: Rax/Cassian*
Show



The gleam in the halflings is that of a psychotic maniac. He's clearly an evil little halfling 
- critical success

----------


## Aruetii

Okay, now I'm getting caught up. Dog broke into pantry, ate a raisin bread, and had to be rushed to emergency vet.

----------


## DrK

> Okay, now I'm getting caught up. Dog broke into pantry, ate a raisin bread, and had to be rushed to emergency vet.


Do dogs and raisins not agree with each other?

----------


## wilphe

Nope, on the list of things that are toxic for dogs along with Avocados and Macadamia nuts

Hope he's ok

Mine got in the potatoes and started fighting over one but barely ate it before I discovered that raw potatoes are also on the list

----------


## Janwin

Yipes.  That's rough, man.  I'm also getting caught up after a busy weekend.

----------


## rax

Blech, that's a fairly decent damage roll. Let's spend another Harrow Point to see if the attack roll can be turned into a success.

Re-roll Charge Attack (1d100)[*3*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Charge Attack +10)

----------


## DrK

> Blech, that's a fairly decent damage roll. Let's spend another Harrow Point to see if the attack roll can be turned into a success.
> 
> Re-roll Charge Attack (3d100)[*94*][*15*][*80*](189) vs. 62 (WS 52, Charge Attack +10)


Well that was a good use of that point!

Dodge blow [dog] [man] [psychotic halfling] (3d100)[*94*][*15*][*80*](189)

----------


## Deadguy

Sorry I've been off on this one. I hate to leave people waiting on me. Work has gone into overdrive, so it's a bit hard to post in a combat where I'm not familiar with the mechanics without consulting the book.

----------


## rax

*@Deadguy*
I noticed you added +10 for Pummelling on your stun attack. An ordinary mace doesn't have the Pumelling property though, it's just a hand weapon. It needs to be Best Craftsmanship to get the Pummelling property. 

It's the same with Cassian's falcata (which I'm styling as an axe in terms of game effects) - it won't have the Impact property until I get one with Best Craftsmanship.

----------


## DrK

WP test for the dog (1d100)[*39*] TN 33

Edit: yup, that's a sleeping dog

----------


## Haval

> WP test for the dog (1d10)[*9*] TN 33
> 
> Edit: yup, that's a sleeping dog


Which doesn't mean he's asleep for long
(1d10)[*9*] rounds

----------


## wilphe

If we are still fighting after 9 rounds something has gone very wrong

----------


## rax

We may not be in this fight for 9 rounds but we're likely to be in another one by then. What to do with the dog if it wakes up and bites us in our collective behinds?  :Small Wink:

----------


## Haval

Maybe it'll be too confused to attack us  :Small Smile: 

I suppose we could find a room somewhere to leave it in. Or we just wait for it to wake up and see what happens.

----------


## DrK

dodge (1d100)[*2*] for psychotic hafling

----------


## wilphe

> Maybe it'll be too confused to attack us 
> 
> I suppose we could find a room somewhere to leave it in. Or we just wait for it to wake up and see what happens.


Dump it in Yargin's room with Giggles...

Nothing less than they deserve when it wakes up

If we have the time of course

----------


## Haval

> Dump it in Yargin's room with Giggles...
> 
> Nothing less than they deserve when it wakes up
> 
> If we have the time of course


That is a good idea.

----------


## DrK

dodge for the halfling (1d100)[*22*] TN ......

----------


## DrK

Agility (1d100)[*85*]

Lets hope it goes well

EDIT: it did not

----------


## rax

*@Janwin*



> The dwarf sets off at a full run around the walkway, knowing that taking that jump would only end up with him on his face.
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Full Action: Run
> Moves 9m around the walkway.


 You seem to be misreading the combat movement table on p. 129 of the rulebook. Bardin has Move 3 so he can run 18 yards. It's only if you're counting movement in squares that it becomes 9 squares (see p. 128).

----------


## wilphe

Crit roll if it is relevent to left leg

(1d10)[*10*]

----------


## wilphe

Probably because I remember first edition I rolled 1d10 not 1d100

So I'll just wait on that

----------


## Janwin

> *@Janwin*
>  You seem to be misreading the combat movement table on p. 129 of the rulebook. Bardin has Move 3 so he can run 18 yards. It's only if you're counting movement in squares that it becomes 9 squares (see p. 128).


So I was.  Totally thought run was x3 not x6.

So yeah, he runs 18 yards then.  We'll just have Bardin keep pace with Cassian, then.

----------


## DrK

Flicking between rules systems does the same to me as well. Worse still when you throw in all the 40k RPGs as well

----------


## DrK

(3d100)[*44*][*41*][*100*](185)
"mysterious GM rolls"

----------


## wilphe

So take a boat where none of us the skill to use it and where a croc lives or brave the spiders?

Suggest the boat


Also tempted to go fish that dead halfling out of the chum and give to the croc to keep it busy

----------


## wilphe

So tie this guy up and leave him here?

I assume the kids have been told to go to the Temple?

----------


## DrK

> So tie this guy up and leave him here?
> 
> I assume the kids have been told to go to the Temple?


Yes, the kids will scatter if undirected, or will go the Temple of the Dawnflower is someone suggests it

----------


## DrK

Quick check for sliding down the rope into the skiff (1d100)[*15*]

----------


## wilphe

Winifred was leaving it for Sandrezi to say as that's his bag

If he doesn't she will

----------


## Haval

Ag 48 (+40)
(1d100)[*19*]

----------


## wilphe

And its either irrelevant or too late but Winifred would leave the loot she'd picked up behind before getting in the skiff and only take the acid and Giggles bow and quiver

----------


## rax

May as well follow Winifred's advice and try an untrained Perception test: (1d100)[*10*] vs. 18

*Edit:* A shocking success!

----------


## wilphe

New Initiative Roll if necessary

(1d10)[*3*] +4

----------


## Janwin

Initiative:

(2d10)[*9*]+3

----------


## Deadguy

You know, for having an almost 50% chance at pegging someone with the crossbow, things aren't really working out to the law of averages.

----------


## wilphe

This is WFRP, you are doing above average if you finish the day with the same number of limbs you started with and no more insane and diseased

----------


## rax

> You know, for having an almost 50% chance at pegging someone with the crossbow, things aren't really working out to the law of averages.


 I know the feeling. In a D&D game I'm currently playing I've spent four rounds unable to roll higher than a 10. Pretty sure I need an 11 to hit.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

The more important the fight the lower the dice rolls  :Small Smile: 

I'll give the other PCS another day then will post the Lamn's and Gobblegut's responses. In what might be a very short and brutal scuffle.

----------


## rax

> The more important the fight the lower the dice rolls


 Yeah, but in WFRP that's a _good_ thing.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

> Yeah, but in WFRP that's a _good_ thing.


That is a good point. Just goes to show the forum RNG knows all and how best to screw with everyone

----------


## wilphe

Is Sandrezi still with us?

Not posted IC in a month

----------


## DrK

> Is Sandrezi still with us?
> 
> Not posted IC in a month


I'm going to guess No. But we still have 5 which is plenty. I'll update IC toorrow to give Bardin/Janwin a chance

----------


## wilphe

Winifired is going to see how this round goes and either join the fight or bash the door

----------


## rax

Pre-emptive parry failed big time! If the gator hits, Cassian will spend an FP to re-roll the parry like thus:
(1d100)[*100*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)

...apparently not!  :Small Eek:

----------


## wilphe

Well at least you got a few good whacks in - though I guess it's pretty tough

----------


## DrK

Clearly the shield is not a fan of being bitten by the gator

----------


## Janwin

Hey guys.  Sorry for my absence.

I broke my finger, and one-handed typing is a pain in the rear.  Should be in this splint another week, so hopefully back after that.

----------


## wilphe

Good luck

I am sure the other two warriors can handle a little lizard by themselves

----------


## DrK

@Janwin

Ouch, how unlucky. Hope it gets better soon

----------


## wilphe

Fortune Pointing the charge attack on the door

(1d100)[*59*] Str33 +10 if charge

----------


## Deadguy

Can those of us still in this room see him attempt to stab her, or is it blocked by the door?

----------


## DrK

You'd have to be by the door to see him. He's off to one side

----------


## rax

Wow. This dice roller is weird sometimes. Both attack rolls and damage rolls exactly the same. A flurry of misses and damage too crappy to waste an FP for a re-roll.

----------


## rax

*@Deadguy*
So that's where all the good rolls went! Nice!

----------


## Deadguy

> *@Deadguy*
> So that's where all the good rolls went! Nice!


Hopefully it's good enough!

----------


## DrK

> Hopefully it's good enough!


21 wounds on top of the arrows! plenty good enough

----------


## wilphe

Assuming we have the time and don't get interrupted thinking like this:


Search his body - see if there is a key for that padlock.

Take anything valuable and portable - Winfred wants the Ledger as it might prove "interesting".

Check the pockets of all the clothes giving her an excuse not to be the one opening the chest

Examine the hatbox

Check out that pile of junk outside

If the clothes are worthless see if they can go to the Temple for the children

For the croc it can either go to the Temple or dude who was running the lizard stall. They can have the meat but Winifred wants the skin

If we need help to move stuff there is the skiff and can also impress our prisoners in exchange for their stuff back and/or their miserable lives

----------


## rax

Insanity check (1d100)[*75*] vs. 55 (WP 35, Easy difficulty +20)

+1 IP it is.

----------


## wilphe

We did manage to open the strongbox the ledger was on right?

Also I went from "that's not a great haul but maybe its worth something"

to

"there is way too much money here for us to get to keep any of it"

Partially also because I am worried we haven't been told when to use our special fortune point

----------


## rax

Okay, not sure how to react to everyone just shrugging their shoulders and going "Eh, so we got our job from a ghost?"

*@DrK*
I know this adventure is an adaptation from Pathfinder, and obviously familiarity with magic and magic-related creatures is much higher in Pathfinder than in Warhammer, but what level of "unnatural" things should I expect Cassian to be familiar with or have encountered before. Is Cassian overreacting to this discovery or is it in fact intended to be unusual even by the standards of Golarion?

----------


## Haval

Well at least Andrei's a wizard. Lore of Death has spells for talking to the recently dead and seeing spirits so I figure he's seen them demononstrated. The question would be is there anything more going on here that we aren't aware of yet.

Admittedly I've never played pathfinder so this level of blase might be inappropriate.

----------


## DrK

> Well at least Andrei's a wizard. Lore of Death has spells for talking to the recently dead and seeing spirits so I figure he's seen them demononstrated. The question would be is there anything more going on here that we aren't aware of yet.
> 
> Admittedly I've never played pathfinder so this level of blase might be inappropriate.


Andrei may have encountered minor spirits or seen low level undead but this level of ghost manifestation would be extremely unatural





> Okay, not sure how to react to everyone just shrugging their shoulders and going "Eh, so we got our job from a ghost?"
> 
> *@DrK*
> I know this adventure is an adaptation from Pathfinder, and obviously familiarity with magic and magic-related creatures is much higher in Pathfinder than in Warhammer, but what level of "unnatural" things should I expect Cassian to be familiar with or have encountered before. Is Cassian overreacting to this discovery or is it in fact intended to be unusual even by the standards of Golarion?


It would be considered really weird to get orders from a ghost. Especially at your comparatively "junior" level

----------


## wilphe

Winifred is firmly in "this is very weird and creepy but this whole thing was weird and creepy already and there isn't anything I can do about it right now so I am going to try and keep my focus"

Being hired by Zellara's ghost would be less disturbing to her than being setup by an unknown third party capable of impersonating her

Not to mention they've already dealt with a crocodile that they've seen eat children and Lamm was obviously Not a Nice Person so she expected to find something gross

----------


## wilphe

> It would be considered really weird to get orders from a ghost. Especially at your comparatively "junior" level


She might then bottle it up and freak out later

----------


## rax

*@DrK*
Asking for a straight OOC answer here. 

I feel Cassian would want to bring Zellara's head with him to turn her over to the Pharasmans for a decent burial, but it feels like the scene is building towards us being swept up in events that won't let us choose our own way/destination for a while. Should I just have Cassian react differently in order not to cause unnecessary derailment?

*@everyone else*
Wouldn't it be easier to bring the loot along by stuffing it in one or more of our backpacks? We all have them, after all.

----------


## wilphe

I get the impression that there is more than we can reasonably take.

And 100% want to take zellara with us

----------


## DrK

> *@DrK*
> Asking for a straight OOC answer here. 
> 
> I feel Cassian would want to bring Zellara's head with him to turn her over to the Pharasmans for a decent burial, but it feels like the scene is building towards us being swept up in events that won't let us choose our own way/destination for a while. Should I just have Cassian react differently in order not to cause unnecessary derailment?
> 
> *@everyone else*
> Wouldn't it be easier to bring the loot along by stuffing it in one or more of our backpacks? We all have them, after all.


The next bit is actually pretty free roaming/ sandboxy so if that's what feels appropriate then by all means please do that. The next section has a couple of pre-determined set pieces to lead onto the next section

----------


## rax

> I get the impression that there is more than we can reasonably take.
> 
> And 100% want to take zellara with us


 I wasn't suggesting we bring anything but the fancy items that DrK listed individually. I doubt there'll be any trouble sticking them in one or more backpacks.

----------


## wilphe

Well:

We found that list, and then it seems we started opening boxes and found

_As you all search the room the keys you found on his belt help open up some of the boxes allowing you to find some of the jewels and expensive looking items._

Which appears to be more stuff and is going to take time to scoop up

And apparently there are still boxes we can't open

So even if we can carry it all I'm not sure it's a good idea to hang around trying to

That said if there are boxes we can't open we should probably try just to check though I guess we have everything of plot significance

----------


## rax

That doesn't read to me like we found mountains of stuff that can't just be tipped into a backpack, but I'm sure *DrK* can clear that up for us.

----------


## wilphe

We still have the acid, if necessary Winifred can burn off the hinges on any boxes we can't open.

----------


## DrK

Sorry I had not made it clear. The summary of the loot was all the "good stuff". In other boxes, bags and cupboards is more or less worthless crap.

----------


## wilphe

If I understand correctly - we are at the top of the map and the cathedral we want to get to is at the bottom?

----------


## Deadguy

I'm sorry all, but I feel like I should tell you instead of just ghosting. I'm pulling the plug on all of my gaming. I need to focus on other things.

----------


## wilphe

Goodbye and good luck

----------


## rax

Sorry to hear that, but thanks for dropping by to let us know. There's way too many ghosts in PbP games. Best of luck with your other priorities.

----------


## Haval

> I'm sorry all, but I feel like I should tell you instead of just ghosting. I'm pulling the plug on all of my gaming. I need to focus on other things.


Good luck. Real life comes first and all that.

----------


## wilphe

I am greatly enjoying the evolving relationship between Cassian and Winifred btw

----------


## rax

> I am greatly enjoying the evolving relationship between Cassian and Winifred btw


 Quoting Gandalf was a bit much, though.  :Small Wink: 

On a more serious note, why did you bother setting up an if/then post if Winifred was going to release the prisoners anyway? And what's her actual bother with just leaving them to their fate?

----------


## wilphe

Well Cassian isn't stopping her - he had the option.

Partial lack of ruthlessness on her part, also pragmatism

If you kill people who surrender to you - word gets around and then people stop surrendering to you - or accepting your surrender when you offer it.

Our quarrel was with Lamm in any case and leaving them alive makes it look like a neater job done by professionals and possibly makes it less likely to attract official attention.

It might also leave with less of thirst for vengeance than if we just leave them to die and they escape

Also there is killing an evil person just sends them to the evil gods, giving them the chance to repent gives them the chance of going to the good gods (if that works in this cosmology)





 :Elan:  I assume at this point that quote is proverbial even if you aren't in Middle Earth through a process of interplanar cultural osmosis

----------


## rax

What's Cassian supposed to do - physically restrain her? If she's not going to listen to his arguments about why we should just let them be, why would he imagine that she won't just go right ahead and release them as soon as he lets her go?  :Small Confused: 

Regarding the point about not killing people who've surrendered, Cassian and Winifred are in agreement, which is why he's never advocated killing them.

For Cassian's part, he's not concerned with appearing "professional" because he's not looking for work and he's not afraid of what any officials might think. He also doesn't believe Lamm or his crooks have any friends that would stand up for them once they've been taken down and he believes his station as the son of (low-ranking and foreign) nobility will protect him.

As for the crooks seeking revenge, Cassian doesn't for a second believe that they won't do that just because we let them go now. These are evil men with no morals - they'll perceive Winifred's actions as a sign of weakness, not decency.

The last point doesn't work for him at all. People that need killing deserve that, no matter what theological consequences it may have. 

Anyway, strictly OOC, I hope Winifred isn't going to be like this all the time. If she continually acts against Cassian's perceived better judgement _and_ does so to his face, he's not going to see any point in continuing to associate with her. As things stand, she's just a bossy serving girl - no one who's opinion he has to care about.

----------


## wilphe

We he didn't say don't do it

He said it will be on her conscience not his, I read that as go ahead not my problem


OOC:

It's unlikely - she's currently going along with burying Zellara even though she'd rather sneak away and lie low and deal with that when there is not a riot going on, but if your character concept involves a strong element of "The other PCs should do what I say" bear in mind there is no IC reason for us to do so and OOC we didn't sign up for that kind of game.

There is nothing wrong with a noble plus entourage game but that isn't what this was billed as

----------


## rax

I'm sorry, wilphe, but I don't understand what you're asking of me here? You started by having Winifred declare her intent to release the prisoners unless anyone had any objections. Cassian objected and explained why he didn't think they should be released. Winifred argued with him and decided to release the prisoners anyway. 

How did Cassian not say "don't do it" short of ordering her not to do it? Nothing about the way you've played Winifred so far has given me reason to expect that she would ever accept a direct order, so the only remaining option would have been to physically restrain her. That was never on the books because I didn't see that ending well IC or OOC.




> It's unlikely - she's currently going along with burying Zellara even though she'd rather sneak away and lie low and deal with that when there is not a riot going on, but if your character concept involves a strong element of "The other PCs should do what I say" bear in mind there is no IC reason for us to do so and OOC we didn't sign up for that kind of game.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with a noble plus entourage game but that isn't what this was billed as


 I don't see that I've played Cassian in the manner you're describing and I hope that's not the impression you've taken away from the game so far. The only time I had him say "not on my watch" was when Evelina tossed out the idea of just burning the fishery down with everyone in it. 

For any other actions of consequence, I feel I've been careful to have Cassian _ask_ the other PCs if they're willing to follow his lead and/or assist him. I've also not had him push on with any course of action over the clear objection of another PC. So no, IMO you don't have to worry about that.

Anyway, I hope this clears up how I've been perceiving Winifred and how I hope I've been playing Cassian.

----------


## DrK

@Deadguy. Sorry to see you go. 

@All. Sorry for the slowdown, my project is reaching some critical points in the manufacturing process so been really busy. I'll be spotty for a couple of weeks before normal service resumes

----------


## wilphe

No problem

Rescue seems out of the question, but redirecting the crowd into not killing them immediately seems possible

----------


## rax

> @All. Sorry for the slowdown, my project is reaching some critical points in the manufacturing process so been really busy. I'll be spotty for a couple of weeks before normal service resumes


 That's fine. 

Does Cassian know anything useful about House Jalento? Like what their reputation's like vis-a-vis the proles? Any particular worthy endeavours to their name?

Common Lore (Varisia/Korvosa) test vs. Int 36 if necessary (1d100)[*1*]

----------


## DrK

> That's fine. 
> 
> Does Cassian know anything useful about House Jalento? Like what their reputation's like vis-a-vis the proles? Any particular worthy endeavours to their name?
> 
> Common Lore (Varisia/Korvosa) test vs. Int 36 if necessary [roll0]


House Jalento is a merchnatile house that mainly does import/export with the nations of the inner sea like Andor and Taldan. They are more merchants than "proper" nobles in that the leaders of the house spend more time in the Temple of Abador than they do in the palace and rumours have mentioned that they also support several poor houses in Old Korvosa.

You think (with your critical success) that the young man in question is probably Amin Jalento, the third son. A struggling poet and would be playwright he also apparently trains the sword with Master Vencarlo (a famous fencing teacher in the city), though that would be at some cost

----------


## wilphe

BTW are we staying at what seems to be our 3 now, or going to be looking for some new blood?

----------


## DrK

> BTW are we staying at what seems to be our 3 now, or going to be looking for some new blood?


Its up to you guys? We can go and seek out some fresh players or I could run a NPC to round out the party?

----------


## wilphe

I think more would be cool, was mostly asking to think about where Winifred advanced as I guess if we stay at 3 Cassian is going to need some melee support

----------


## rax

Cassian's plan is to either go for Apprentice Wizard or Knight next. Knight makes him a melee powerhouse but there's some really expensive trappings he needs before he can get in. Apprentice Wizard is more of a roleplay thing. Ultimately, I want to take both Knight and at least Journeyman Wizard - I have a fighter-mage concept I want to try out here and that's easier to justify in a D&D-style world than the Old World.

As far as recruiting another player, I'm good with that if everyone else wants to to that, but of all the WFRP games I've played on this site, the longest lasting one is the Border Princes game where Haval and I are the only players since quite a some time, and it works very well IMO. We briefly recruited another player a while back, but he/she ghosted, as did multiple players at the beginning of the game. In short, I'm not very optimistic that adding new players will lead to them sticking around long enough to engage in the game. So as long as DrK is willing to run extra NPCs to pad the party or adjust the difficulty of the encounters, I don't see an absolute need to add more PCs.

----------


## Haval

What Rax said about finding players that might stick around. Not opposed to it though. 

Perception vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*59*]

Magic Sense vs. WP 51 (I forget whether it's wp or int)
(1d100)[*4*]

----------


## wilphe

On balance I'd rather have more players than NPCs tagging along, but I will be happy with whatever the group wants.

I sounds like there isn't anyone opposed to new blood

----------


## rax

*@DrK*



> As you glance around you cant see a near by watch light if one of Pharasmas Templars and the Grand Cathedral still lies some 250 yards away, it torch lit walls faint in the night dim!


 I think you may have been typing a bit fast here. Is it the case that we can see a light from the templars or that we can't see so they've probably moved away?

----------


## DrK

> *@DrK*
>  I think you may have been typing a bit fast here. Is it the case that we can see a light from the templars or that we can't see so they've probably moved away?


Trying to do an update while in a boring work zoom, someone must have asked me a question
You cant see any Templars nearby, there are none within eyeshot

----------


## wilphe

But they are likely to be in earshot if we make a load of noise right?

----------


## DrK

> But they are likely to be in earshot if we make a load of noise right?


Yes, if there was a scuffle they would hear and investigate, whether they would seek reinforcements first and how quickly you dont know

----------


## Haval

Fear test vs. Wp 51
(1d100)[*100*]

Possible Awareness test vs. Int 53 (-10)
(1d100)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

> Fear test vs. Wp 51
> [roll0]
> 
> Possible Awareness test vs. Int 53 (-10)
> [roll1]


I like the combinatio  of terrified but hyperaware

----------


## Haval

> I like the combinatio  of terrified but hyperaware


Got to see all the things you need to run away from  :Small Smile:

----------


## wilphe

(1d100)[*37*] WP 36

----------


## rax

Test to become unsettled:
(1d100)[*32*] vs. 45 (WP +10)

Pre-emptive FP re-roll (1d100)[*60*]

----------


## wilphe

Spend a fortune point and reroll that

(1d100)[*7*] Blather 34

----------


## wilphe

Good.

Because Plan B was to use _Flee!_

That might still happen of course

----------


## Haval

Wp test vs. WP 51 (+10)
(1d100)[*59*]

----------


## DrK

Look at that, everyone's spines have stiffened and all is good. Now you can fight a necromancer in a graveyard..... always a fun job

----------


## wilphe

See if I had gunpowder I could make a load of noise now

----------


## wilphe

Whats the action to make an WP check to not be unsettled?

----------


## rax

*@DrK*
Is there a clear enough path from Cassian's hiding place to allow him to charge the necromancer, or does he have to get past the zombies first?

----------


## DrK

> Whats the action to make an WP check to not be unsettled?


Free action to see if youre unsettled 




> *@DrK*
> Is there a clear enough path from Cassian's hiding place to allow him to charge the necromancer, or does he have to get past the zombies first?


No path, hes not foolish enough to leave a clear route so the zombies are his literal meat shield

----------


## Haval

Should have rolled a d10 for magic dart
(1d10)[*5*]

----------


## Haval

Should roll damage as well
Str 3 magic missle
(1d10+3)[*7*]

----------


## DrK

Sorry, getting hammered by work this week so may be sluggish for the next few weeks with updates. Not stopping, just losing the work:life balance

----------


## rax

We shall abide.  :Small Wink:

----------


## wilphe

I of all people should understand

Good luck

----------


## rax

Busy setting up my new computer. Hope to be able to post properly again tomorrow (Friday).

----------


## wilphe

Cat related disaster or something else?

----------


## rax

Nope, the old one was just...old. Lots of annoying quirks like overheating and shutting down at inopportune moments, losing its internet connection and being unable to reestablish the connection without rebooting, etc.

----------


## rax

Fortune point to re-roll the first attack and get a tiny bit of Ulric's Fury if Cassian hits: (1d100)[*42*] vs. 42

----------


## Haval

I read that as the two cultists being out of sight, so I'll guess Andrei is just taking cover for the moment. That spell hurt.

----------


## wilphe

I didn't get that, I thought she was kneeling in plain sight

And yes Winifired's courage might take another dip if she gets hurt

----------


## rax

*@DrK*
How are we doing, noble GM? RL keeping you busy again?

----------


## DrK

Yes and been out in the first roper sunshine of the year. But bank holiday onday in the UK so can update tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## wilphe

Britain has roper sunshine now?

Damn they've moved up out of the Underdark - glad I left

----------


## DrK

> Britain has roper sunshine now?
> 
> Damn they've moved up out of the Underdark - glad I left


Well 2 days! So no doubt back to the grey and clouds next week I'm sure

----------


## rax

Cassian tanked all his rolls in the IC thread, so tossing in an attempt at Dodge Blow in case he ends up getting hit by both zombies.

Dodge Blow (1d100)[*76*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail armour -10)

----------


## DrK

The dice were not your friends that time!

----------


## rax

Gave them a stern talking-to and now they're behaving better.  :Small Cool:

----------


## wilphe

I kinda think we should tell the bishop that we saw Zellara alive and well this afternoon

----------


## Haval

> I kinda think we should tell the bishop that we saw Zellara alive and well this afternoon


Agreed. I'll add something. I was wondering whether I should work up to it. Wiki says that Pharasma's priests include non-practicing Necromancers so we've come to the right place.

----------


## wilphe

I believe I created Winified as free advance + 800 XP

But from reading back the free advance was part of that 800 XP?

Therefore she should only have 300 to spend?

----------


## wilphe

In which case will take Evaluate and WP +10

----------


## rax

Yay, XP!

*DrK*, how do you want to handle trappings and how much do you want to plausible in-game opportunities to steer which careers are available? 

I'm aiming for Cassian to enter either Apprentice Wizard or Knight next, but while he can likely afford or finagle the trappings for Apprentice Wizard, I haven't yet been able to steer him towards seeking out a teacher. With Knight, it's the reverse - it's a natural progression from where he is, but he's nowhere near being able to afford the trappings.

----------


## DrK

> Yay, XP!
> 
> *DrK*, how do you want to handle trappings and how much do you want to plausible in-game opportunities to steer which careers are available? 
> 
> I'm aiming for Cassian to enter either Apprentice Wizard or Knight next, but while he can likely afford or finagle the trappings for Apprentice Wizard, I haven't yet been able to steer him towards seeking out a teacher. With Knight, it's the reverse - it's a natural progression from where he is, but he's nowhere near being able to afford the trappings.


How close is he to needing to make the transition? And which one is more likley? Depending on that I can look at weaving that in to assist

----------


## rax

I spent 200 xp to complete Squire, so I have 200 xp left. I could spend 100 xp on AK (Genealogy/Heraldry) as well, since it's in character and I'll need to learn it when he becomes a Knight anyway.

So I have 100-200 xp left to spend, which will allow me to enter either career immediately (200 xp for Apprentice Wizard, 100 xp for Knight). In terms of RP, Knight is probably the most obvious next step, since Cassian is literally training to become one, but Apprentice Wizard is necessary for my ultimate goal of building a fighter/magic-user. It also makes him a more rounded character in the near term - he gets to boost Int, WP and learn to read/write - and is probably cheaper to complete than Knight. 

All in all, Apprentice Wizard is probably more useful in the short term, since he's already a pretty good warrior (unless you're about to spring lots of combat specialists on us  :Small Wink:  )

----------


## wilphe

> it's a natural progression from where he is, but he's nowhere near being able to afford the trappings.


Well we do have a bunch of stuff to sell - something about scooping up gems.


Don't have to worry about Winifred for a while but at the moment looking at Dilettante or Cadet

----------


## Haval

Taking +2 wounds to finish the advances and fast hands because he's had a bit of experience in battle now.

I need a grimoire to advance to journeyman wizard so I might investigate something more rogue like if that's difficult to get.

----------


## rax

> Well we do have a bunch of stuff to sell - something about scooping up gems.


 I haven't checked on what the gems were worth, but the extra kit Cassian needs to make Knight is anywhere from 550 gc to 900 gc depending on how generous DrK is about trading in old trappings and just paying the difference. 

In contrast, Apprentice Wizard requires a printed book, which is 100 gc. Still not cheap, but in a different league compared to a Knight's trappings.

----------


## wilphe

Yeah this is why Winifred took Evaluate and when we get some time we can sit down and see what we got.

Also helps that we now have a merchant house that owes us a favour

----------


## wilphe

All except the cheapest gems are priced in gc per carat, up to 500

Of course even if we do have that getting value from it is another matter

----------


## DrK

The money will be something I have to work out as its quite complicated between Pathfinder and Warhammer

At least wands, scrolls and potions are easy enough to port across

Now there are 3 players so I thought Id ask if you rather get a 4/5th player through recruitment or having NPCs tagging along?

----------


## wilphe

Recruitment but not NPC would be my preference

Latter is more work for you

----------


## rax

I'm going to say the opposite. NPC before recruitment. 

Obviously running one or two NPCs is more work for you, but in all the games I've been in on GitP, recruitment is very much a gamble. You'll probably get plenty of applications, but people seem to ghost distressingly often, and then we're back to square one.

Using NPCs also has the advantage that it doesn't have to be the same characters all the time. Depending on the style of game, DrK can introduce and retire NPCs as needed to give our group the necessary skill set to deal with the adventures ahead.

----------


## wilphe

That's PbP in a nutshell

Sometimes everything gels, usually it doesn't but when it does you should treasure it.

So yes I appreciate newer players may not stick around but we might well get lucky and it is great when it does

3rd option of course is to run 2nd PC or have NPCs but we run them

----------


## Haval

What Rax said, which doesn't mean we can't get lucky this time.

I suppose whatever is easiest for DrK.

----------


## DrK

I'll probably run an NPPC as a stop gap for a bit and then when I have time later this week post out a recruitment and see if we can get lucky.

----------


## rax

*@DrK*
Wasn't Amin's "lady friend" Cordelia his cousin Cassandra earlier in the IC thread?  :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

> *@DrK*
> Wasn't Amin's "lady friend" Cordelia his cousin Cassandra earlier in the IC thread?


Damn, I'd jotted them down wrong in my notes, getting wires crossed between games

----------


## wilphe

> I'll probably run an NPPC as a stop gap for a bit and then when I have time later this week post out a recruitment and see if we can get lucky.


If Winifred ends up going for Courtier she needs a Valet sometime...

of course depends if she can afford one

----------


## Haval

Initiative
(1d10+4)[*14*]

----------


## wilphe

Winifred's thinking is that she is in a position to allow one or two noble houses to gain the gratitude of the new monarch and that accordingly she's doing them a favour far more than the reverse (because this thing is basically worthless to her)

Also by using the language of favour rather than monetary value she's implicitly trying to act in those sort of circles rather than as a mere hireling.

----------


## Haval

Common Lore vs. Int 53 (+20)
(1d100)[*6*]

----------


## rax

*@wilphe*
Re the dagger, I interpreted the bishop as intending to take the dagger to consult his sages, but in retrospect it's not really clear. I'll edit my post if DrK confirms your understanding.

Also, do you think you could stick to one post at a time? It's sometimes hard to follow what Winifred is doing or saying when there are multiple posts in a row.

*@all*
Rather than do an IC post about it, let's assume that Cassian has also given Winifred and Andrei 10 gc each from the money Amin gave to him.

----------


## DrK

The bishop didnt take the dagger
He was going to speak to team sage and ask for opinions /advice

----------


## rax

Got it, thanks!

----------


## wilphe

*Current Loot*

An abalone shell holy symbol of Selyn
  = We should return this to the church
_Cannot find a value for holy symbols per se_
_   Could be treated as an Art Object?_

A narrow teak cigar case inlaid with jade _   Could be treated as an Art Object? or Best/Good quality Armoire 150-500gc_
- Containing
A highly realisic carving of two entwined succubi
A fist sized whale tooth scrimshaw carving of a kraken
_  Could be treated as Sculptures_

A steel sceptre ~1 foot long with golden crown
_Art / Jewelry?_

Bunch of gems

*Winifred:*

Giggle's Bow and quiver

3 vials of Alchemical Acid

Knuckleduster

Lamn's dagger that is exceptionally sharp and in a strange shape almost like a key with an inscription reading "For an inspiration of a father" (BC Dagger, +5% WS, gains fast quality)
_Just twigged that this implies Lamm is the Killer's father_

*Cassian*

An oily flask that to Andrei smells coppery with the swirling winds of Chamon
_Oil of Keen Edge_ Magical oil, smear on a weapon = for 20 minutes that weapon gets Impact and Armour Piercing [1] qualities


*Andrei:*

Wand of Acid Splash
Functions as a S2 magic missile (that always reduces AP by 1 on the location it hits)

Power (1d10) CN 5 on a 1 it depletes for ~ 24 hours
One can attune one self to a wand by making a WP test (or channelling if better). A critical failure on that test breaks the wand.


++++++++++++

Cash:

30gc from Amin = 10gc each

A 1lb golden bar inlaid with the Devil of Cheliax (16 GC assuming coins are an ounce)

100 gc each of new coins from the Queen

Total: 115 1/3 each



Other:

A silver ring bearing the inscription "For Emmah, the light of my night"
 retained by the Marshall

An elaborate brooch of a house drake and an imp (two pests that infest the roofs of the cities noble dsitricts) coiled like yin and yang in heavy gold with a large garnet and amethyst as eyes
  Returned to Queen


*Ultimate Want List:*

Winifred:

Studded Leather Armour 90

Helmet  30

3 books at least 75 each (Dilettante Trappings)


Cassian

Going between Knight and Apprentice Wizard

Knight
Some weapons
Full Plate 400
Destrier 500


Apprentice
100gc for a printed book

Andrei

If going to Journeyman Wizard needs 500 gc for Grimoire

----------


## wilphe

> *@wilphe*
> Also, do you think you could stick to one post at a time? It's sometimes hard to follow what Winifred is doing or saying when there are multiple posts in a row.


Yeah I can do that.

Its a habit I developed from having internet glitch / cat cause loss of long posts and messing up dice rolls

----------


## Haval

> Lamn's dagger that is exceptionally sharp and in a strange shape almost like a key with an inscription reading "For an inspiration of a father" (BC Dagger, +5% WS, gains fast quality)
> _Just twigged that this implies Lamm is the Killer's father_


The killer who is definitely dead and won't be looking for revenge in that case.  :Small Smile: 

Do we need somewhere to stash all this loot?

I'm hoping getting Andrei readmitted to the Academae at some point might make getting that book a little easier. Otherwise I suppose I'll be looking into getting it second hand.

----------


## wilphe

> T he killer who is definitely dead and won't be looking for revenge in that case.


I haven't seen anything that says the LockKey Killer is dead only that the killings stopped and both Bishop and Marshall consider them still being alive to be a possiblity




> I'm hoping getting Andrei readmitted to the Academae at some point might make getting that book a little easier. Otherwise I suppose I'll be looking into getting it second hand.


Clearly we need to find Crazy Steve's Emporium of Trading Random Art Objects for Books

----------


## Haval

Yeah, it seems likely. We may need to look at who exactly the victims were.

On the book thing. I have no idea if that's possible but it's seems worth looking into. Maybe there's a magic item black market.

----------


## wilphe

I was wondering if carrying that dagger around would make Winifred a target and whether doing so was worthwhile to draw him out

Then I realised that is probably moot because if they are alive then they will find out that Lamm is dead and soon after that we killed him.

----------


## rax

Or maybe Lamm had the dagger for the same reason he had all the other loot - he nicked it.  :Small Wink: 

*Re loot*
I've written Cassian's family as being poor by the standards of nobility but they still have a townhouse in North Point. That should be a safe location to stash our loot until it can be sold off.

According to the core rulebook, religious symbols are common items, usually made of wood, and worth 1 gc (table 5-11 Miscellanea). The abalone shell might be worth a bit more since Lamm decided to hang onto it. 

An armoire seems like a stretch when looking for an equivalent to a cigar case. An armoire is significantly bigger, so the wood alone would be worth more. A small wooden chest (2 gc in Old World Armoury) or a tube case (1 gc) are probably closer in size. 

The rest of the stuff is clearly art or jewellery in some form. Prices for jewellery can be found in Old World Armoury but I've no clue where to find the value of art objects specifically.

----------


## wilphe

Its quite possible that he nicked it, but its also a valid line of enquiry.

Also even the possibility of vengeful serial killer sounds worth considering

++++++++=

An armoire is significantly bigger, so the wood alone would be worth more. A small wooden chest (2 gc in Old World Armoury) or a tube case (1 gc) are probably closer in size

Fair I overlooked those, I knew it was too small to be an armoire but it is also teak with jade inserts rather than plain wood.

Art, Sculpture and the like are table 10.4 below jewellery

As the Holy Symbol is of Shelyn and its a special material I am presuming it is worth something as an art object - she is deity of art and beauty after all but again I think it might be more useful to us to return it to the church

----------


## rax

> Art, Sculpture and the like are table 10.4 below jewellery
> 
> As the Holy Symbol is of Shelyn and its a special material I am presuming it is worth something as an art object - she is deity of art and beauty after all but again I think it might be more useful to us to return it to the church


 Ah, right, there they are. Was looking at the name of the table, that's why I didn't notice the sub-headers.  :Small Smile: 

Sure, but abalone is basically a sea shell - not all that special a material. There's a religious relic entry that sets the cost at 5 gc IIRC, but certainly Cassian would want to return the symbol rather than sell it. Money isn't his prime motivator, after all.

----------


## DrK

Perception tests (3d100)[*71*][*72*][*33*](176) C,W,A

On the topic of the loot



> An abalone shell holy symbol of Selyn
> = We should return this to the church
> Cannot find a value for holy symbols per se
> Could be treated as an Art Object?
> 
> A narrow teak cigar case inlaid with jade Could be treated as an Art Object? or Best/Good quality Armoire 150-500gc
> - Containing
> A highly realisic carving of two entwined succubi
> A fist sized whale tooth scrimshaw carving of a kraken
> ...


Feel free to make an Evaluate check here in the OOC thread to work out how much these things are worth. The other stuff (i.e. weapons/armour) you'd get 50% of value selling to a pawnshop or you can try and modify that with Haggle checks

----------


## wilphe

(1d100)[*15*] Evaluate 41

----------


## wilphe

Well she's keeping the bow and quiver anyway

Whip will barter for knuckleduster

----------


## wilphe

Keeping track of what individuals have as a matter of balance, in so far as that will ever matter

----------


## DrK

I've dropped a post recruiting some more adventuerers to help the three of you.
Recruitment thread is here if you want to pop in and answer questions they may have

----------


## DrK

Winifred's check identtifies the woman as Lady Andasain, a refugee of sorts from Nidal (if the rumours are true) and a recent friend to the Queen.

Unless you have more to discuss with the queen you can leave and will be escorted out by Sabina and back to the castle gates
the chest contains 100 new GC each printed with Illoseia's smiling face

----------


## wilphe

> the chest contains 100 new GC each printed with Illoseia's smiling face


We should probably be careful where we spend these...

Also someone has worked really fast to prepare the dies and mint these - unless of course they were ready to go


Oh wait, each.

Never mind

Well that's enough then to get armour and helmet Winifred wants, which are not trappings for anything in particular but I think a worthy investment in not dying.

Do you want to abstract out shopping or is there some downtime coming?

----------


## wilphe

Also:

100 coins = 10 points of encumbrance

And at 1oz per coin = 6 1/4 lb or 2,8 kilos

It will ruin your pocket, but its not too much to carry around for a bit

----------


## rax

Nearly three kilos is indeed quite a bit of weight to be putting in your pockets, assuming such a thing even exists in the clothing of our pseudo-medieval game.  :Small Amused: 

The volume of 100 coins is also likely to be considerable, so I'd suggest it's a difficult sum to carry about in anything but a backpack or a sack. If your characters have those, there should be no trouble transporting the coins, but it's likely to be a noisy business if they're just sliding around in the pack/sack.

----------


## wilphe

Well we all _have_ backpacks or bags


You	also	get,	regardless	of	career,	the	
following:	

	 Common	clothing	consisting	of	a	shirt,	breeches,	and	worn	
boots,	a	tattered	cloak,	a	dagger	tucked	in	a	boot	or	belt,	*a	sling	
bag	or	a	backpack*	containing	a	blanket,	a	wooden	tankard,	a	
wooden	cutlery	set,	a	hand	weapon	(axe,	club,	sword,	etc.)	and	
a	purse	holding	2d10	Gold	Crowns	(gc).


I agree we don't want to be carrying this around for long, that's why I want to get rid of the outstanding misc items.

----------


## Haval

> We should probably be careful where we spend these...
> 
> Also someone has worked really fast to prepare the dies and mint these - unless of course they were ready to go


As in it suggests we have ties to an unpopular Queen? Should be easy enough to test.

And a quick google suggests pockets were a thing. Or I suppose I could claim that wizards developed them to hold spell ingredients and so forth.  :Small Smile: 

Having money is surprisingly inconvenient. Maybe I need to work out something expensive to spend it on.

----------


## DrK

An abalone shell holy symbol of Selyn
_would be owed a favour by the Priests of Shelby_

A narrow teak cigar case inlaid with jade Could be treated as an Art Object? or Best/Good quality Armoire 

_To an upmarket dealer of Antiquities it fetches 40gc_

- Containing
A highly realisic carving of two entwined succubi _fetches 30gc_
A fist sized whale tooth scrimshaw carving of a kraken _fetches 20gc_

A steel sceptre ~1 foot long with golden crown _fetches 35gc_


Bunch of gems _Sold to a dwarven Jeweller with links to the Kundark clan 50gc_

All told you can sell your loot to a pair of rebuttable dealers for 175gc
After you speak with Marshall Kroft there will be some downtime so you can plan your purchasing off screen

----------


## rax

> All told you can sell your loot to a pair of rebuttable dealers for 175gc


 Well as long as they're rebuttable. I'd hate for them to be able to get away with just saying any old thing.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## wilphe

I like rebutts and I cannot lie

----------


## wilphe

Winfred's list:

90 Brigandine (AP2)
75 Book - Printed, Glued, Law
9 Boots, Good, Riding
3 Hat, Wide brimmed, Good	
10 Best Clothes
*187*

----------


## farothel

Here's my character.  I have just finished all the advances for Kithband warrior (including some skills and talents).  So the next 100xp is for the switch to scout and then I can continue in that advance scheme.  Now I just need some way to get all my trappings for the next carreer.

I'll take blue for speech.

*Spoiler: Ciraneoth of Sethayla - Kithband warrior*
Show


*Spoiler: Image*
Show






Ciraneoth of Sethayla
Kithband warrior/Scout
Gender: Male
Age: 80

*Spoiler: Personal Details*
Show


Age: 80
Gender: Male
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: gold
Right Handed
Height: 1m81
Weight: 69kg
Religion: Erastil
Birthplace: Sethayla, Kyonin

Family
Father: trapper/partime militia man
mother: shop keeper
sister: shop keeper






M
WS
BS
S
T
Ag
Int
WP
Fel
A
W
FP
IP

Base
5
39
51
41
39
46
39
34
34
1
11
2
0

Advance

+20
+20
+10
+10
+15
+20
+15

+1
+6



Current
5
44
61
41
44
56
54
44
34
2
13/13
2
0



XP: 1650 total / 50 to spend
Gold: 3gc, 11s 4p remaining


*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


common knowledge (elves) (int)
speak langauage (Elven) (int)
speak language (common) (int)
concealment (ag)
dodge blow (ag)
follow trail (int)
heal (int)
outdoor survival (int)
perception (int)
scale sheer surface (str)
silent move (ag)
search (int)



*Spoiler: Talents*
Show


*marksman:* +5BS (in Base profile)
*warrior born:* +5WS (in Base profile)
*very strong:* +5str (in Base profile)
*savvy:* +5int (in Base profile)
*specialist weapon group (longbow):* Can use weapons in group
*excellent vision:* +10% perception sight/lip reading
*night vision:* see 30y in starlight
*rover:* +10% move silent/concealment rural
*rapid reload:* reduce reload half action




*Spoiler: Trappings*
Show


Common clothing consisting of a shirt, breeches, and worn boots, 
a tattered cloak, 
dagger
a backpack containing a blanket, a wooden tankard, a wooden cutlery set, 
Hand weapon (sword)
a purse
elfbow (20 arrows) (best quality, +5%BS)
light armour (leather jack)
shield

rope (20yards) (1gc)
tent (15s)
healing poultice (4x) (20p)
water skin (8s)
1 week rations (6s)
fish hook and line (3s)



*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Ciraneoth was born in a the small town of Sethayla, in the north of Kyonin.  His father was a trapper, herb collector and also part-time militia man.  Ciraneoth learned a lot from him and after some time became a full time militia man, concentrating on the bow like many elves.  But after a few years this too became routine and he quit the militia and became a caravan guard.  That was more like it, as it meant he could go all over the world.  The next years, he traveled all over Golarion, becoming a good guard and also learning some other skills, like the basics of healing.

They were close to Korvosa, when a rockslide burried half the caravan.  As Ciraneoth was at the front, he was spared the landslide, but as he turned to help, some bandits who used the landslide to disrupt caravans attacked.  He defended himself well, but in the end there were too many bandits and he had to run.  He felt guilty about leaving the others (if there were still some alive), but he had no choice.  He ran towards Korvosa to warn the guards there.

He decided to leave the caravan guard duty for now and try to find some information on who had attacked his group, but he also needed money to eat of course, so he was looking for something to do."																	



*Spoiler: personality*
Show


He's a bit gruff at times, but he's a good friend to people he trusts.  He feels more at home in the wild than in the city



*Spoiler: Advances*
Show


+20WS, +20BS, +10S, +10T, +15Ag, +20Int, +15WP, +1Att, +6wounds, concealment, dodge blow, follow trail, perception, silent move, animal care, common knowledge(any), navigation, ride, secret language (ranger tongue), secret signs (scout), charm animal, mighty shot, sure shot, orientation



*Spoiler: Trappings still to get*
Show


Medium armour (mail shirt), horse with sadle and harness, best quality full leather armour.

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart 
"If ya want the world to get better, ya better be willin to bleed for it"

*Spoiler: Background*
Show


There are few good options for a Half-Orc orphan in the city of Korvosa. between going into slave like menial labor, joining up with a gang, or becoming an actual slave hope seems all but lost for there kind. Bart was unlucky enough to find himself within the third category. A slave in everything but name to Gaedren, serving as one of the any brats to do his menial work. From running drugs to petty thefts, Bart's life was one where safety was never assured, and thanks would be given to whatever god blessed him with another day of survival. Yet, in all this foulness, Bart still found a way to smile. Through his beatings and brushes with death there was something that was exhilarated within him for it. More than that, he did have something of a family while enslaved. Sure there were all thieves forced into this against there will but, they were still together. A Makeshift family that needed to learn to work together. This place might have hated him, but it was his home, and maybe it could be better.

In fact, there was one thing that projected this small belief into action. When Bart thought his life was at an end, the blade of a thug he was told to steal from at his neck...he found himself rescued. A solid thwack hitting the head of the thug and taking him to the ground. The Blackjack! It must have been! But, when Bart turned to see his rescuer...all he saw was a man. A Normal day laborer on there way to work one day, who decided to do a good deed. To help. Apparently, the man was also saved one day from a random act of heroism from a stranger. And that stranger to. A chain of good deeds, all culminating in his life being saved.

That, would cause a change for the half orc...it would lead him to escape his life of servitude, faking his death to leave Korvosa to learn how he could one day return and tend to that small seed of goodness into thriving rose.




*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show


WS:36 -> 51
BS:25 -> 40
S:32 -> 42
T:31 -> 41
AG: 34 -> 39
Int: 36 -> 52
WP: 27 -> 42
Fel:31 -> 46

Wounds: 13
FP: 3
*Spoiler: Advances*
Show


Shyla's Mercy: Toughness
Free: +5 WS
+5 BS
+5 Toughness
+5 Int
+10 Int
+5 WP
+10 WP
+5 Fel
+10 Fel
+1 Wound
+2 Wound
Priest Career Entry



*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


Gossip
Common Knowledge (Korvosa)
Academic Knowledge (History)
Academic Knowledge (Theology)
Charm
Heal
Perception
Read/Write
Speak Language (Classical)
Speak Language (Varisian) +10



*Spoiler: Talents*
Show


Marksman
Excellent Vison
Sturdy
Strike Mighty Blow
Very Strong
Public Speaking
Warrior Born



*Spoiler: Trappings*
Show


Sword
Backpack
Dagger
Clothes
Carved Rose Holy Symbol
Robes
Writing Kit
Prayer Book
14 Gold








Still debating a swap to Kurgan, but, here it is!

----------


## BananaPhone

Apologies about taking so long to move over here, I've been putting in 65+ hour weeks recently. 


*Spoiler*
Show

Rollo Jarlson
"Only dead fish go with the flow."


*Spoiler: Background*
Show


A Thane from Norsca who has an eye for trade and who himself is a skilled jewelcrafter. A tall, powerful and imposing man, Rollo embodies the Norsca spirit of exploration, trade and settlement.


*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show


*WS:* 53
*BS:* 36
*S:* 43
*T:* 40
*Ag:* 44
*Int:* 45
*WP*: 40
*Fel:* 44

*Attacks:* 2

*Wounds:* 12
*FP:* 3

*Skills:*
Consume Alcohol
Gamble
Gossip
Intimidate
Command
Common Knowledge (Norsca)
Evaluate
Haggle 
Speak Any Language (Riekspiel)
Trade (Jewel Crafter)

*Talents:*
Savvy (+5% intelligence stat)
Menacing (+10% to intimidate tests)
Specialist Weapon Group (Two-handed)
Stout-hearted (+10% bonus on Fear/Terror tests)
Strike Mighty Blow (+1 damage)
Suave (+5% fellowship stat)
Schemer (+10% to intrigue related rolls)
Dealmaker (+10% to Haggle tests)
Super Numerate (+10% to gamble and navigation tests)
Ambidextrous
Sixth Sense

*Spoiler: Advances*
Show


Free: WS +5
WS +5
A +1
Career to Freeholder







*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


*First Career: Bondsman (Tome of Corruption)*
Consume Alcohol
Gamble
Gossip
Intimidate

*Second Career: Freeholder (Tome of Corrupton)*
Command
Common Knowledge (Norsca)
Evaluate
Haggle 
Speak Any Language (Riekspiel)
Trade (Jewel Crafter)





*Spoiler: Talents*
Show


*First Career: Bondsman (Tome of Corruption)*
Savvy
Menacing
Specialist Weapon Group (Two-handed)
Stout-hearted
Strike Mighty Blow

*Second Career: Freeholder (Tome of Corrupton)*
Suave
Schemer
Dealmaker







*Spoiler: Trappings*
Show











[/QUOTE]

----------


## wilphe

Hello Good Evening and Welcome

----------


## DrK

No worries Bannaphone, welcome to the party

----------


## farothel

That 'I always roll low' thing with the dice roller on this forum is actually helping me for a change. At least for as long as it lasts.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## rax

*@farothel*
Yep, Initiative is house ruled so that it works like in the 40k games.

----------


## farothel

Okay, now I see it.  So in my case that's 1d10+5 I guess (as my agility is 56, so agility bonus is 5 if it works the same as Strength and Toughness).
That's why I just rolled the d10 without adding the bonus directly.

----------


## rax

Yes, it works like the Strength and Toughness bonuses. If you're wearing mail, don't forget to deduct the -10 Ag penalty before working out your Agility bonus.

----------


## Haval

Initiative
(1d10+4)[*12*]

----------


## Shadowflick

(1d10+3)[*6*] I sure did forget to roll initiative

----------


## DrK

> *@farothel*
> Yep, Initiative is house ruled so that it works like in the 40k games.


Yes, its how Ive always done Init in WFRP to stop elves always go first 
Never liked their ASF rule in WFB

----------


## farothel

> Yes, its how Ive always done Init in WFRP to stop elves always go first 
> Never liked their ASF rule in WFB


I kinda like it, but then again, I play wood elves and high elves in WFB.

Actually depending on carreer in 2nd edition it's not necessary that elves always go first.  With a fighter type, it's likely, but for instance wizards or merchants or any career without agility increase will eventually lose out to other race fighters (except maybe dwarves).  In first edition it was worse, there it was pure agility, without the D10.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred is heading inside to try to close the doors from the rest of the house so we can deal with these two

Not shutting the door we came in

----------


## Haval

Sorry, didn't look up the map. Edited.

----------


## DrK

WP (1d100)[*55*] Dodges (2d100)[*51*][*29*](80)

----------


## rax

Blegh, the dice roller hates me this round.

Spending an FP on the second attack to at least have a chance of doing some damage: (1d100)[*40*]

----------


## farothel

Just to let you know, I'll be on holiday from this Friday for a week.  I should have Wifi but as I'll be doing touristy stuff, I might be slower in reacting.

----------


## DrK

> Just to let you know, I'll be on holiday from this Friday for a week.  I should have Wifi but as I'll be doing touristy stuff, I might be slower in reacting.


Enjoy yourself hope you are off somewhere nice

----------


## DrK

WP test (1d100)[*40*]

----------


## wilphe

So to be clear the door that is on the map between the meat room Winifred is in and the corridor where the enemy are is not there right?

----------


## rax

And is the door that's being bashed down a set of double doors or just a single door?

----------


## DrK

> And is the door that's being bashed down a set of double doors or just a single door?


All sets of doors are double doors. The left most go int the animal pen, the central ones are the ones trembling under the assault and the right hand ones go into the meat locker

----------


## farothel

I have Ulrics fury that triggers.  So I'll roll that here

half-action: shoot: (1d100)[*61*] vs 66
for damage: (1d10+5)[*7*]

EDIT: that's 21 damage in total, technically in his right leg.  I don't think he's going to move a lot in this combat.  :Small Big Grin: 

EDIT2: the damage is actually 1d10+3, not +5 (that was the total damage from last round and I accidentally put it in as the +.  So the total damage is 17, not 21.  Still not bad.

----------


## DrK

Ouch, that will be a really painful blow, he wont be walking far

Sorry for the slow posts this week, work has been kicking my arse

----------


## wilphe

As long as work doesn't trigger Ulric's Fury I'm sure you'll be fine

----------


## DrK

WP test (1d100)[*24*]

----------


## wilphe

(1d100)[*67*] Dodge 47

----------


## rax

*@DrK*
So, is Bart considered to have disappeared until Shadowflick comes back to pilot him?

Also, concerning outnumbering bonuses. Are they counted based on the number of attackers ganging up on one foe with their attacks, or are they counted based on the number of combatants involved. I.e. if Winifred and Cassian attack the same guy, but a second butcher engages one of them in melee, is the 2 to 1 outnumbering bonus cancelled because there are now two enemies involved in the melee?

----------


## farothel

If I shoot in melee and miss the intended target, do I hit someone else?  And if so, who?
Just so I know if a fortune point is a good investment at this moment.

----------


## rax

*@Shadowflick*
Bart must be in a different fight than the one Cassian's in.  :Small Amused: 

There's still three thugs fighting Cassian and Winifred (who's not a front line fighter). One has taken a light hit and the other two are at full health.

----------


## DrK

> If I shoot in melee and miss the intended target, do I hit someone else?  And if so, who?
> Just so I know if a fortune point is a good investment at this moment.


I think unless you had a drastic miss it would just ping off and hit something like a wall etc...

----------


## rax

Man, if it weren't for those outnumbering bonuses, Cassian would be whiffing his attacks left, right and centre. Here's hoping at least one gets through this time around as well...

*@DrK*
I'm holding off on spending an FP to re-roll Cassian's latest parry until I know whether he gets hit and how badly.

----------


## DrK

> Man, if it weren't for those outnumbering bonuses, Cassian would be whiffing his attacks left, right and centre. Here's hoping at least one gets through this time around as well...
> 
> *@DrK*
> I'm holding off on spending an FP to re-roll Cassian's latest parry until I know whether he gets hit and how badly.


okay, not a problem. You may get lucky and Andrei or Bart may polish him off

----------


## DrK

Apologies all. I had an issue with a batch at work that caused chaos all week. Back now,

----------


## wilphe

Welcome back and thank you

----------


## Haval

That's two 1's in a row so I need to make some Wp tests
(1d100)[*71*]
(1d100)[*50*]

----------


## wilphe

Is Shadowflick still with us or has he gone AWOL?

----------


## DrK

> Is Shadowflick still with us or has he gone AWOL?


It would seem AWOL which is a shame

----------


## farothel

Hopefully I can take him down.  At least he won't be running far, as I hit in his left leg.  Then we can go after the boss, who still has to be in the building somewhere (I hope) and definitely is hopping around.

----------


## rax

> It would seem AWOL which is a shame


Would you mind NPCing his character until this encounter is over? It would be weird if he just vanished into thin air or refused to fight any more.

----------


## wilphe

Well its not like that hasn't happened before and we've just rolled with it

I would have been pissed if it had meant Winifred ending up 1v1 in melee though

----------


## rax

> Well its not like that hasn't happened before and we've just rolled with it


 I didn't like it then either, but it's up to DrK if he wants to take on the burden or not.

----------


## wilphe

Fair enough

----------


## farothel

True.  But I think combat at this moment is all but over anyway, depending on how the last one was hit.  Then we have to find the boss who hobbled off and drag his ass to the city guards and collect our pay.

----------


## wilphe

And loot everything

Sorry "Search for evidence"

----------


## DrK

Sorry, been ill for the past week. Recovering now but will take some time to catch up. Please bear with me.

----------


## rax

Excellent timing. Some personal stuff's come up on my end as well, but will hopefully have cleared up by tomorrow.  :Small Smile:

----------


## wilphe

> Sorry, been ill for the past week. Recovering now but will take some time to catch up. Please bear with me.


Glad to hear you are ok

----------


## Haval

And another 1 needs a Wp test
vs. Wp 51
(1d100)[*52*]

----------


## DrK

That was just unlucky there Haval!

----------


## wilphe

*Nother Loot List:*

Small box with c 120 shillings in it

----------


## farothel

Just let me know when I arrive.
As it might be important: initiative (1d10)[*4*] + 56 = 60

----------


## DrK

Assume that Cieranoth reaches the upstairs this round so can act next turn (after the next move by the Rakasha), the same will also be true of Cassian and hopefully Andrei will avoiud magical backlash

----------


## Haval

> That was just unlucky there Haval!


Magic. Surprisingly dangerous.

----------


## farothel

Are we already in the combat, or not yet.  I'm a bit lost?

----------


## rax

I think the only person actually in combat at the moment is Andrei. My reading is that Ciraneoth and Cassian have just arrived upstairs and will be able to join the combat next round.

*Edit:* In other news, I'm going to be busy with work until the weekend. If things pick up in the meantime, I may be unable to post immediately.

----------


## DrK

Apologies all, I've had some issues in work/home life so have been off the forums. I should be returning in the next week

----------


## wilphe

Glad to hear you well and safe

----------


## Haval

Can I just disengage or do I need a roll here?

----------


## DrK

> Glad to hear you well and safe


Thanks. The work crazy is getting better so I am going try and endeavor to post a little more often




> Can I just disengage or do I need a roll here?


You can just disengage

----------


## farothel

With the snake dead, I guess combat is over anyway.

----------


## farothel

I think we've been working against each other, with Ciraneoth trying to show them what they were doing and the others throwing a distraction.

----------


## DrK

I'll be updating tomorrow
Had a busy day so ran out of steam

----------


## wilphe

> I think we've been working against each other, with Ciraneoth trying to show them what they were doing and the others throwing a distraction.


Well hopefully those who want to see will go look

And those who are greedy will take the money

And returning the money to them should buy us goodwill - or less ill will

I view those as complimentary not opposed


However, these guys were fairly popular it seems and two of their bodies are inside there after we killed them Winifred does not want to still be there when they find that out

----------


## wilphe

> I'll be updating tomorrow
> Had a busy day so ran out of steam


No problem

Glad to hear you are ok

----------


## rax

I'll aim to get a reply in tomorrow. Juggling work and entertaining my son, who's home sick at least until tomorrow.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Haval

Job interview on Wed. I'll try and get a reply up around that.

----------


## wilphe

Good luck with all that

----------


## rax

Testing Academic Knowledge (Genealogy/Heraldry) to see if Cassian recognizes the name Meilya.

(1d100)[*6*] vs. Int 36

----------


## DrK

> I'll aim to get a reply in tomorrow. Juggling work and entertaining my son, who's home sick at least until tomorrow.


Hope he is feeling better now




> Job interview on Wed. I'll try and get a reply up around that.


I hope it went well

----------


## wilphe

Feels urge to point out that Winifred got injured too

(1d10)[*4*]

----------


## wilphe

And 12,5 gc each

----------


## farothel

great, I could buy a shield then, so I have already some of my trappings for my next carreer.  And speaking of carreers, any XP coming our way?

----------


## wilphe

(1d100)[*98*] Common Knowledge 41 on location of school

----------


## rax

If the Marshall is handing out free healing, Cassian could use some too. He's down to half his wounds.

*Edit:* Also, thanks for your concern. He's much better now and back at school. It was just a case of the sniffles, but current guidelines required us to keep him home until he he could be tested for Covid.

----------


## DrK

If anyone else wanted healing they can all get healed for 1d10

Oh and yes everyone can get 300 XP

----------


## farothel

I just have two wounds, so yes, I'll take a quick healing for: (1d10)[*6*]

Question: how are you on the rule that you need all the trappings of a career before you can enter it?  I still need a shield, a mail shirt and a horse for some reason to get into the scout career, but while I can buy a shield now, I can't get the rest (and I wonder why I actually need a horse anyway).  Can I switch, or do I hoard my XP until I can get the rest of the trappings?

----------


## rax

Yay, XP! I've the same dilemma as farothel, though. I don't yet have the trappings to enter Knight or my alternate path of Apprentice Wizard. I think I can buy the trappings for Apprentice Wizard right away (a staff is free and the other requirement is a printed book), but taking up an academic career in the midst of a citywide crisis might not be suitable from an RP perspective?

----------


## rax

And of course, I forgot to roll for healing: (1d10)[*9*]

----------


## DrK

For trappings for a career it depends on the nature of the trappings. For low key stuff like "shield", "staff" I don't really care. For more important stuff it should be either in your possession or close line of sight

As for the apprentice wizard. This could easily be Cassian talking with Andrei and Andrei starting to teach him in the pub or in the evening as he's seen how much Andrei uses and recently been in a fight with some necromancers that may have awakened his latent power.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred buys:

Drive Cart
Str+5
Wounds+1

And I am kind of open for where she goes next, especially as she is likely to be spending more time in melee

----------


## farothel

> For trappings for a career it depends on the nature of the trappings. For low key stuff like "shield", "staff" I don't really care. For more important stuff it should be either in your possession or close line of sight


I need a chain shirt and a horse, although while we're in the city, a horse isn't all that useful anyway.  I am willing to spend the next money I get for these trappings before I buy something else (except food and stuff of course).

----------


## DrK

You guys happy to bunk down in the Barracks for the night or you heading across town to Cassian's house? Or a nice Inn?

----------


## farothel

I'll bunk in the barracks for the night, as I don't have an inn and I wasn't aware Cassian had a house.  We can see what we do further.

As to trappings, can I make the switch to my career without a chainshirt and horse?

----------


## rax

> For trappings for a career it depends on the nature of the trappings. For low key stuff like "shield", "staff" I don't really care. For more important stuff it should be either in your possession or close line of sight
> 
> As for the apprentice wizard. This could easily be Cassian talking with Andrei and Andrei starting to teach him in the pub or in the evening as he's seen how much Andrei uses and recently been in a fight with some necromancers that may have awakened his latent power.


 Sounds fair. I was thinking that, rather than enroll in the Acadamae, Cassian would end up studying through the less prestigious Theumanexus College, but starting out by picking up the basics from Andrei could tide us over for now (Cassian, the apprentice's apprentice!  :Small Big Grin:  )

If you're okay with it, I'll say that Cassian already owns or has access to a printed book and a staff through his family. Obviously I'll still be deducting the costs from his wealth, but I wouldn't need to RP him going out to buy the trappings. 

Regarding the actual cost of a printed book, the basic rules say 100 gp, but the Old World Armoury also has a cheaper version that's glued instead of stitched. It costs 75 gp. Is it okay to go with that?

Actual XP expenditure will be:
Change career to Apprentice Wizard = 200 xp
Read/Write = 100 xp
Perception = 100 xp

*Edit*



> I'll bunk in the barracks for the night, as I don't have an inn and I wasn't aware Cassian had a house.


Cassian doesn't, but his family has a town house where he lives. However, bunking in the barracks tonight seems like the best course of action. None of the other PCs have ever met Cassian's family and Ciraneoth and Cassian have, strictly speaking, just met. Some form of introduction where we haven't all just finished a bloody combat seems in order before inviting the others to bunk at his family's place.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred has her quarters at her former inn, she will want to keep those up even if she doesn't necessarily work there anymore

That's more of a bolthole however now

Also:

She paid 75 for her book

----------


## farothel

You already had money from before I met you, I guess?  I don't have 75gc unfortunately.

----------


## wilphe

Yeah that was before you joined

You do have the 12.5 from just now however

----------


## farothel

I know, I bought a shield with that (well, not yet in game, but I've already put it on my sheet, as I will do so soon enough).

Then I hope to have a bit more leeway in getting into my next career, if I'm behind in gold to get my trappings.

----------


## wilphe

Yuletide felicitations

----------


## wilphe

*Current Loot*

An abalone shell holy symbol of Selyn
  = We should return this to the church and they will owe us a favour

Horse and Cart
 - Book value of 75, but both likely to be poor for 37,5


*Winifred:*

Giggle's Bow and quiver

3 vials of Alchemical Acid

Knuckleduster

Lamn's dagger that is exceptionally sharp and in a strange shape almost like a key with an inscription reading "For an inspiration of a father" (BC Dagger, +5% WS, gains fast quality)


*Cassian*

An oily flask that to Andrei smells coppery with the swirling winds of Chamon
_Oil of Keen Edge_ Magical oil, smear on a weapon = for 20 minutes that weapon gets Impact and Armour Piercing [1] qualities


*Andrei:*

Wand of Acid Splash
Functions as a S2 magic missile (that always reduces AP by 1 on the location it hits)

Power (1d10) CN 5 on a 1 it depletes for ~ 24 hours
One can attune one self to a wand by making a WP test (or channelling if better). A critical failure on that test breaks the wand.


++++++++++++




Other:

A silver ring bearing the inscription "For Emmah, the light of my night"
 retained by the Marshall

An elaborate brooch of a house drake and an imp (two pests that infest the roofs of the cities noble dsitricts) coiled like yin and yang in heavy gold with a large garnet and amethyst as eyes
  Returned to Queen


*Ultimate Want List:*

Winifred:


Helmet  30

2 books at least 75 each (Dilettante Trappings)


Cassian

Going between Knight and Apprentice Wizard

Knight
Some weapons
Full Plate 400
Destrier 500


Apprentice
100gc for a printed book

Andrei

If going to Journeyman Wizard needs 500 gc for Grimoire

----------


## farothel

Can I keep the horse.  Then I only need the chainshirt (and the bridle and harness) for my trappings.

And those are then the immediate things on Ciraneoth's list to still acquire.

----------


## wilphe

Well the horse is a drafthorse at 25 not a riding horse at 80 so its almost certainly not trained to be ridden - but I guess you could train it yourself

----------


## DrK

Im happy that the chain shirt/ mail shirt arent that important
Equally for apprentice wizard a book can be acquired

Ill look at if we can work in some full plate or grimoires

----------


## farothel

OK, I've made the switch to scout (100xp) and got an extra attack and +5 touchness (moving my touchness bonus to 4).  I've updated my sheet as well.

----------


## rax

If Common Knowledge is needed to know who Orisini is, here's my shot at it.

(1d100)[*23*] vs. Int 36

*Edit:* You know, I've been having the damnedest luck with these skill tests lately. It's starting to worry me... :Small Big Grin:

----------


## wilphe

To do list:

*Winifred*

Dispose of cart (and horse if Ciraneoth doesn't want it)

Return symbol to Temple of Selyn

Maybe check back at the Drunken Monkey (former employer)

Maybe pick up a Healing Draught or two


*Ciraneoth* 

Buy a shield (go to Kundurak's)

*Cassian*

Was going to go report home

*Andrei*

Check status at the Acadamae (Report Mortimer?)




Maybe someone tells the bishop we are not available right now - or check if there is anything worth keeping our eyes out for

----------


## farothel

I don't think I'm going to keep the horse, at least not as long as we're in the city.  Even though the trappings say horse and not 'riding horse'.

----------


## wilphe

k

Split into pairs?

Winifred + Ciraneoth

Cassian + Andrei

----------


## DrK

Okay, I can cope with a brief party split  :Small Smile:

----------


## wilphe

4 1/2 Crowns is probably worth it to establish that Winifred looks after her gear so it doesn't fail at a critical moment...


Horse and Cart would be worth 75 normally and we'd get 37.5 (37 after stabling and tip)

If they are poor quality, which seems likely, half that

----------


## farothel

I've scratched 11 gc for a painted shield from my sheet.

----------


## Haval

Sorry for the delay. Had to travel for a funeral.

----------


## wilphe

Condolences

----------


## DrK

> Sorry for the delay. Had to travel for a funeral.


Sorry to hear that

----------


## wilphe

*There is nothing esle for you to do really so let me know what either of you fancy*

We just chilling out and RPing, she may bring him up to date on events before they met him

----------


## Haval

Wilphe

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=295

I saw the later post on the necromancers, but the earlier post made it sound like we heard both their voices. It might be an issue of it being unclear at a distance. I'll edit as needed

----------


## wilphe

Time to reunite the party?

----------


## DrK

I always remember advice of never split the party

----------


## Haval

Rax is sick and may be delayed.

----------


## wilphe

I hope Nurgle passes him by

----------


## rax

Nurgle seems to feel that I should keep a nasty cough as a memento of covid. 

Assume Cassian joins up with the crew at Eel's End but since he finds the entire place disgusting and beneath him, he'll let the others do the talking until I feel up to rejoining the game properly.

----------


## wilphe

Well not the worst result on the mutation table

----------


## DrK

Unlikley on the blight hitting your hosehold. My son had it last week but he is quite small he spent most of his week playing fortnite with similarly afflicted school friends and had a mild dose

----------


## wilphe

Winifred will pick up a pair of throwing knives on the way

----------


## farothel

> Unlikley on the blight hitting your hosehold. My son had it last week but he is quite small he spent most of his week playing fortnite with similarly afflicted school friends and had a mild dose


Not having to go to school because you are sick but still being well enough to do just about anything.  Sounds like kid's heaven.

----------


## wilphe

(1d100)[*62*] Gossip v 54 on Weapons Check Guy, with whatever mod for being generous

----------


## rax

*@DrK*
Does it seem likely that Cassian could get a quarterstaff - or at least some sort of walking staff that could count as such - aboard the Eel? The thought of wandering into a hive of scum and villainy with only a dagger doesn't sit well with him.

----------


## wilphe



----------


## rax

Are you insinuating that Cassian is going to save the crime lord from an evil wizard?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

> *@DrK*
> Does it seem likely that Cassian could get a quarterstaff - or at least some sort of walking staff that could count as such - aboard the Eel? The thought of wandering into a hive of scum and villainy with only a dagger doesn't sit well with him.


He could have easily have acquired one before the Eel's end if he so wished 

Which of the boats are you heading to? Sleep, _"sleep"_, opium den, gambling or pit fights?

----------


## farothel

I would say pit fights, as we have more chance on seeing our mark there.

----------


## wilphe

Agreed

Also none of us are looking to get high or find "companionship" and wandering around either without partaking would be suspicious

----------


## Haval

Let's do that.

----------


## Haval

Does Andrei know what Barvasi looks like

Common Knowledge (Korvosa) vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*32*]

Perception vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*61*]

----------


## DrK

> Does Andrei know what Barvasi looks like
> 
> Common Knowledge (Korvosa) vs. Int 53
> [roll0]
> 
> Perception vs. Int 53
> [roll1]


He looks like this....

----------


## DrK

Apologies for the sudden absence over the past week. Its been crazy at work and I'v been needing a break from screen by the time the night rolls around.

----------


## wilphe

No problem and glad to hear you are ok

----------


## wilphe

Winifred is going to introduce herself only

She won't introduce the others because that would mean introducing Cassian and she is sure he doesn't want his name associated with this.

It might be anyway, but not by her doing

----------


## rax

> Apologies for the sudden absence over the past week. Its been crazy at work and I'v been needing a break from screen by the time the night rolls around.


 Perfectly understandable. I'm pretty knackered myself, hence Cassian being the strong but silent type.

----------


## wilphe

Well, base Fellowship 44

Etiquette should give a bonus for sucking up to him, she is treating him as a high ranking noble

Gossip with skill mastery

44
+10 Etiquette
+10 Gossip =64

(1d100)[*83*]

Fortune point if necessary

(1d100)[*47*]

----------


## wilphe

We waiting on anyone?

----------


## DrK

Was giving Cassian a chance but will update today

----------


## farothel

Time for some carrot and stick I would say.

----------


## rax

Sorry, Cassian has nothing to add.

----------


## DrK

For those talking with the charming King of Spiders could I please have some skill checks to back up the great roleplaying?
You can select which Fel based skill you think your PC is using

cheers

----------


## farothel

Well, I'm not sure which skill to use, but as I have no fellowship skills, it will be untrained for me anyway.  So whatever the GM feels is appropriate.
so: (1d100)[*49*] (vs 17 if it's fellowship, vs 21 if strength for intimidation, as that goes on strength).

----------


## wilphe

> Well, base Fellowship 44
> 
> Etiquette should give a bonus for sucking up to him, she is treating him as a high ranking noble
> 
> Gossip with skill mastery
> 
> 44
> +10 Etiquette
> +10 Gossip =64
> ...


In addition to this?

----------


## rax

Would you look at that. I keep forgetting that Cassian has the Charm skill, which I expect is what's needed here.

Charm test (1d100)[*31*] vs. 41 (Fel) or 51 (if Etiquette is applicable, though I expect this is more of a Streetwise situation)

----------


## wilphe

I had thought Etiquette appropriate for Winifred expressly because she is trying to flatter him and if while not exactly treating him as "The King of Spiders" certainly "A Lord of Spiders"

I agree that it probably wouldn't apply to Cassian's efforts

----------


## rax

I don't think the talent description really seems to stretch that far, but I have no issues with it if DrK wants to play it that way. Hence why I followed your lead and added Etiquette as an optional boost to Cassian's target number.  :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

At least you have a success without the talent.  Of course, fellowship isn't Ciraneoth's strong point (unless it's with other rangers/scouts/woodsmen).

----------


## DrK

> In addition to this?


Yup, its like a skill challenge so needs more than 1 roll.

----------


## wilphe

Ok, after the roll to not get immediately killed here comes the roll to get him onside

Well, base Fellowship 44

Etiquette should give a bonus for sucking up to him, she is treating him as a high ranking noble

Gossip with skill mastery as she is more trying to engage with him, and perhaps get him to reveal information inadvertently

Yes this is a case of using the tools that you have

44
+10 Etiquette
+10 Gossip =64

(1d100)[*87*]

Fortune point if necessary

(1d100)[*71*]

----------


## wilphe

Just throwing that proposal out there

There's been enough hints that they'd really like to see an elf down there

----------


## farothel

And Ciraneoth has just done a Mr. Spock on you.

----------


## rax

Cassian has currently nothing to add to the conversations. He's waiting to hear Barvasi's reply to Andrei.

----------


## DrK

With Barvasi asking you to leave are you guys going to head back to the Castle and give the letters to Marshall Kroft?

Or will it be pit fights and dragon rescues? Its not suicidal to start a rumble but Barvasi is pit veteran and there is another guard in the room at the very least

----------


## wilphe

Winifred is trying to head off anybody making an ill advised rescue attempt with her suggestion.

If no one is interested, then back to the castle

----------


## Haval

What are my chances of breaking the cage open with the Drop spell? Ideally without Barvasi noticing. Away from book or I'd check the wording. 

 If it's unreasonable then I'm going to have to come back later.

----------


## farothel

I'm okay with leaving and coming back later.  Question is how does he contain a dragon.  Those are normally very difficult to contain.

----------


## Haval

It's a psuedodragon, so it's familiar sized. I don't think they're that powerful.

----------


## wilphe

https://pathfinderwiki.com/wiki/Pseudodragon

The pseudodragon is a miniature cousin of a true dragon whose bodies rarely grow to more than a foot in length. Their tails are tipped with a sharp barb, through which they can deliver a powerful soporific poison

https://www.d20pfsrd.com/bestiary/mo.../pseudodragon/

Upon reaching adulthood, a pseudodragons body is about 1 foot long with a 2-foot tail, and weighs about 7 pounds.

https://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/pseudodragon.htm



You get the idea, catsized, intelligent, usually NG

Some GMs have them act catlike as well

----------


## wilphe

So what do people feel?

----------


## farothel

I think the dragon can indeed wait a few days.  That way we can also distance our visit with the arrest/dragon rescue and hopefully that allows for less reprisals.

----------


## rax

Cassian has no strong opinions on what to deal with first. He'd like to put Barvasi out of business and out of the city's misery, but only if we can do so lawfully. That seems possible, but heading off a potential war or more civil unrest seems more important, so he agrees we should prioritize the Shoanti business. Rescuing the dragon is the least important of the three tasks, and there's a good possibility we can free it if we later accept the job to kill Barvasi. 

Finally, Cassian hasn't forgotten his promise to the bishop to help track down the necromancer cultists. He's getting quite antsy about being sidetracked from making good on his promise all the time.

----------


## wilphe

Well also Andrei was explicitly warned away from following that up, so unless he wants to antagonise the Academae Cassian is going to have to wait or act without him

----------


## wilphe

Our list of unresolved stuff also includes keeping an eye out for Pavo

"Have a care, but also, please, keep an eye out for my fellow acolyte Pavo. When he went back into the city yesterday evening he hasn't returned, with the madness last night I am worried about him."

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=360

----------


## farothel

that must have been before I joined.  Who's Pavo?

----------


## wilphe

Yeah it was

Pavo is a dude who didn't come back to the cathedral after the riots

I am only mentioning him to be complete



So beg for XP, rest and go see the Shaman in the morning?

----------


## DrK

See IC, 150XP each for getting the letters and solving the problem with the Chelaxian amabssador. You just going to rest and then head to the Shoanti district in the morning?

----------


## rax

> Well also Andrei was explicitly warned away from following that up, so unless he wants to antagonise the Academae Cassian is going to have to wait or act without him





> Our list of unresolved stuff also includes keeping an eye out for Pavo
> 
> "Have a care, but also, please, keep an eye out for my fellow acolyte Pavo. When he went back into the city yesterday evening he hasn't returned, with the madness last night I am worried about him."
> 
> https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=360


 I wouldn't interpret the information Andrei relayed as a warning to lay off. He even states that he thinks the Academae will find something to reward us with if we help them out. In any case, Cassian would still feel that keeping his word is more important than whatever reason the Academae has for trying to keep the matter under wraps. 

As for Pavo, finding him was Winifred's promise. If she asks Cassian for help, he will give it.

*Edit:* Huzzah for xp!

----------


## wilphe

No she didn't make a promise, it was just a request, just adding our unresolved plot hooks.


https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=659

"You are not a black magister (mage who hunts mages) Do not investigate this fallen apprentice further. Leave that to us..."

----------


## wilphe

_You just going to rest and then head to the Shoanti district in the morning?_

Yep

Do we get paid anything for this?

----------


## farothel

updated my character, taking +5% BS for 61 in total.
And I still had to get my shield, so I'll do that now before we turn in for the night.

EDIT: just calculated I need at least 2600XP to complete the scout career and actually 3100 as I want to master a few things.  I think I'm going to be stuck in this career for some time.

----------


## rax

> https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=659
> 
> "You are not a black magister (mage who hunts mages) Do not investigate this fallen apprentice further. Leave that to us..."


 Which isn't what Andrei reported at Eel's End. 




> updated my character, taking +5% BS for 61 in total.
> And I still had to get my shield, so I'll do that now before we turn in for the night.
> 
> EDIT: just calculated I need at least 2600XP to complete the scout career and actually 3100 as I want to master a few things.  I think I'm going to be stuck in this career for some time.


 Scout's a pretty good career though - a nice mix of combat and exploration skills as well offering advances in a broad array of characteristics.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Haval

Need to buff my social skills until I can get journeyman wizard trappings.

For the record Andrei's view is that if we should happen to run into Mortimer again obviously we're going to have to defend ourselves. Assuming we win it might be reasonable to expect the Magister to be grateful about it. Being told not to hunt them down is more of a guideline then a rule.

----------


## farothel

> Scout's a pretty good career though - a nice mix of combat and exploration skills as well offering advances in a broad array of characteristics.


True, it's a nice career.  As long as I don't have to use Fel I should be okay.




> Need to buff my social skills until I can get journeyman wizard trappings.
> 
> For the record Andrei's view is that if we should happen to run into Mortimer again obviously we're going to have to defend ourselves. Assuming we win it might be reasonable to expect the Magister to be grateful about it. Being told not to hunt them down is more of a guideline then a rule.


Defending ourselves against an attack is not hunting someone down.

----------


## Haval

> Defending ourselves against an attack is not hunting someone down.


I should try and be clearer.

Andrei has been warned off doing anything about the Necromancers but is open to being creative in interpreting that as an order.

If we happen to run into them and have to defend ourselves then it's hardly his fault. If we're actively looking for them and get into a fight as a result then he doesn't have to tell the Magister how we got to that point. I think dealing with the Necromancers and doing the Magister's work for them might outweigh them being upset with him for disobeying them.

In any case I think we'd need an actual lead first and I don't think we talked about it much in character.

----------


## farothel

I don't know that.  I wasn't there when that order was given, so I can do whatever I want.

----------


## rax

*OOC:* Busy week, busy weekend. I'll try and get a post in tomorrow.

----------


## wilphe

We cool with taking Long Knife in the Dark with us as a warrior?

We are going somewhere unpleasant against people who batted the three of us away with little effort the last time we met

Some help from the bishop would be nice too

----------


## rax

*@DrK*
Roughly how long would it take for Cassian to march to the temple and back? (And discounting any time needed to speak to the Bishop, since he can't guess that)

----------


## wilphe

He could ask one of the guards to take a message and then send help along to follow us

Its nice to have the cavalry coming

----------


## rax

Yes, but the guards are still described as being "distant", so the main thrust of the question still stands. How far too the temple and/or the nearest guard?

----------


## DrK

Its a 15-20 min walk to the cathedral in the Grey
Nearest guards maybe 5-10 walk

Its daytime so townsfolk are there conducting burials or visiting relatives

----------


## wilphe

Winifred  (1d10)[*1*] +4 and another 1 with blessing

----------


## farothel

Fear test: (1d100)[*90*] vs 39
in case of failure: fortune point for reroll: (1d100)[*10*] vs 39

initiative: (1d10)[*5*] (+56 Ag)

EDIT: good idea using the fortune point.
EDIT2: indeed, a +1 for the blessing.

----------


## rax

Initiative (1d10)[*4*]+5 (including Primal Blessing)

----------


## Haval

Initiative (including the +1 Ag bonus)
(1d10+5)[*12*]

----------


## wilphe

So:

Andrei 12

Ciraneoth 11

Cassian 9

Winifred 6

Long Knife ?

Undead ?

----------


## DrK

Well that worked out well. ALL of the PCs beat the undead, I'll post for Long knife when I round up the players posts and post the skeletons but you all may go. 
If you move into the tomb to engage the skellies please make fear checks as its WFRP and even basic skeleton are scary  :Small Smile: 

Or bring out your Fortune Points like Cieranoth and know no fear!

----------


## rax

Fear test (1d100)[*46*] vs. WP 40

Pre-emptive FP re-roll (1d100)[*51*]

----------


## DrK

Long knife: WP (1d100)[*80*] (Has a +10 due to talents)

----------


## wilphe

Winifred

(1d100)[*33*]  Fear v 46

----------


## rax

New round (I believe), new Fear test...

(1d100)[*88*] vs. WP 40

...nope.

----------


## Haval

Fear test vs. Wp 51
(1d100)[*69*]
FP if needed
(1d100)[*86*]

----------


## wilphe

Winifred didn't move last turn, she'd have charged it this turn

But as we are here



(1d100)[*60*] Dodge 47
(1d100)[*96*] Dodge 47 FP if necessary

----------


## wilphe

I will admit to being quite annoyed because I was not in melee range with it

----------


## Haval

Fear test vs. Wp 51 (+10 bonus)
(1d100)[*94*]

----------


## Haval

Hmmm
FP
(1d100)[*47*]

----------


## wilphe

DrK:

if you want to say it has come up the stairs to attack the only person active and with a weapon in their hand then fine

But please let me know where we are before I take my action

Thank you

----------


## DrK

Apologies for any confusion

Just our lone warrior Cieranoth and Cassian to go along with Long knife if he can break free of his crippling fear

----------


## wilphe

Ok Winifred will charge it now and it can smack her across the room next turn...


Did her arrow in 801 do any damage?

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=801

----------


## wilphe

Winifred has 4 wounds remaining at this point from 13

Took 14, 2 soaked by armour, 3 by TB = 9

----------


## rax

Fear test (1d100)[*10*] vs. 50 (WP 40, +10 bonus)

----------


## DrK

> Ok Winifred will charge it now and it can smack her across the room next turn...
> 
> 
> Did her arrow in 801 do any damage?
> 
> https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=801



yes, it did so some damage, but more of a "flesh wound" (in as much as there can be a flesh wound on a skeleton)

----------


## wilphe

I have a feeling that her staying in melee to give people the extra +10 might be worth it, let me see if she if she has a healing draught

Edit:

And she talked about it but didn't, so stay in melee it is

----------


## farothel

I think Cassian needs a fate point here to avoid being mauled by an angry undead bear.

And somehow I managed to roll 4 1s in a row.  I don't know how, but I think that skellie is decapitated (as 01 is a head hit) as my damage is luckily more than 1.  I actually almost had a crit damage there.

----------


## wilphe

I had wondered what you had done to the dice roller


Hopefully you knock its head off so hard it takes out the bear

----------


## rax

*@DrK*
Just checking but Impact is still roll 2d10, take the highest, right? Or does this beastie have a special rule so that it actually rolls 2d10 for damage?

If this is regular Impact, then Cassian takes 15-9 = 6 Wounds. If it's a special rule, he takes 14 Wounds, which is a big difference.

Also, about those Harrow Points we got at the beginning of the game. Were they for use only when fighting Lamm, or do they regenerate like normal FP?

----------


## farothel

> I had wondered what you had done to the dice roller
> 
> Hopefully you knock its head off so hard it takes out the bear


I'm dreading the day I roll 4 100s in a row.

Impact is indeed roll 2d10 pick highest.  But as the highest is a 10, Ulric's fury comes in effect and there's a possibility that you get even more damage.
6 wounds is indeed not that much of a problem, at least not once.

----------


## DrK

> *@DrK*
> Just checking but Impact is still roll 2d10, take the highest, right? Or does this beastie have a special rule so that it actually rolls 2d10 for damage?
> 
> If this is regular Impact, then Cassian takes 15-9 = 6 Wounds. If it's a special rule, he takes 14 Wounds, which is a big difference.
> 
> Also, about those Harrow Points we got at the beginning of the game. Were they for use only when fighting Lamm, or do they regenerate like normal FP?


Yup its normal impact.  It missed on its ulrics fury (well Nagash in his case) so just the base 15 damage. Thinking Cassian is glad he bought that helmet now! 

Harrow points dont regenerate like FPs they are used within a chapter of the book

----------


## rax

Re impact - cool, thanks for clearing that up. And yes, helmets and proper torso protection are always among the things I buy first for melee characters. Breastplate is next...  :Small Big Grin: 

Re harrow points - I assume that means we can remove them from our profiles if we've used them? Or will they make a comeback in future chapters?

----------


## farothel

> Yup its normal impact.  It missed on its ulrics fury (well Nagash in his case) so just the base 15 damage. Thinking Cassian is glad he bought that helmet now! 
> 
> Harrow points dont regenerate like FPs they are used within a chapter of the book


What are Harrow Points?  I don't recall having those?

----------


## DrK

> Re impact - cool, thanks for clearing that up. And yes, helmets and proper torso protection are always among the things I buy first for melee characters. Breastplate is next... 
> 
> Re harrow points - I assume that means we can remove them from our profiles if we've used them? Or will they make a comeback in future chapters?


They come back in different chapters but have different themes 
There is probably 2 more set pieces in this Book then we are finished Book 1 of Crimson Throne. Its probably the most varied, the others are a bit more railroady and smaller

----------


## rax

> What are Harrow Points?  I don't recall having those?


 We got them for the first encounter with Gaedren Lamm. Since DrK indicated there are more encounters coming up where we might see them in use again, maybe you'll get yours then.

*Edit:* Yay! Ulric's Fury for a massive...+1 damage!  :Small Big Grin:  I'm going to be a bit miffed if the beastie manages to parry or dodge Cassian's righteous counterattacks here.

----------


## farothel

Undead, unless they're vampires or something of that level, are not very big on the dodge thing.  Parry maybe, but dodge mostly not.

----------


## rax

Possibly, but that would be an RP thing. There's no mention of undead of any stripe not parrying in the Old World Bestiary.

----------


## wilphe

Well you need the skill to dodge and you need a weapon (and sometimes an action) to parry yes?

----------


## rax

Yep, I assume thats why regular skeletons in the WFRP have weapons. The skeletal bear may indeed be incapable of parrying since natural weapons dont allow parrying (IIRC).

----------


## DrK

Well Cieranoth has given a real killer pair of blows to that skeleton 
Cassian has done well with Winifred on the big one 
There is a chance that Andrei may be able to finish it off

----------


## wilphe

So if I understand correctly a harrow point is a fate point with a best before date right?

----------


## DrK

> So if I understand correctly a harrow point is a fate point with a best before date right?


Yes
There are points in the book (normally near the finale) where they can offer additional options as well

----------


## farothel

I'll use a fortune point to reroll that heal check on Winifred.
(1d100)[*22*] vs 49

----------


## wilphe

Thank you...

----------


## DrK

7 wounds back each is a decent amount of healing! Who needs a priest eh? (althogh I'm sure a hammer toting priest of Gorum or a healing priestess of Shelyn would be welcome)

On that note... Once we finish this bit are we wanting a DM-PC? Or to recruit a 5th team member to help with the relative lethailty of WFRP combat?

EDIT: Also, is anyone needing obscure or expensive trappings for upcoming career changes, jst so I can help facilitate natural character growth and make sure "loot" can be helpful in that regards

----------


## wilphe

5th team member would be cute.

And/or we ask Long Knife to hang around


Trappings wise, I prefer to do this organically rather than ask for it to drop.

Directly Winifred would go Dilettante => Courtier

However there is not just the question of trappings, there is also the matter of getting her due inheritance story wise to support that (which if anything will happen after the adventure path is done - or if there is a few months downtime coming up to give narrative space or sidequest)

Also, also, she would rather have a more diverse and useful skill set before trying a court career

At the moment she has acquired most of the trappings to go Diestro->Bodyguard>Cadet first and that should keep her busy for a while

----------


## farothel

I'm going to be in Scout for quite some time (3100 XP if I'm not mistaken), so I'm still looking for trappings for scout, mostly Medium armour (mail shirt) and a horse with sadle and harness for scout and best quality full leather armour (to wear under the mail shirt) for ghost strider.  I wouldn't say no to a magical weapon or something like that, but who wouldn't.

I do plan on boosting INT so I can more reliably heal and get some equipment to make it easier, but a priest could be an addition.  It will be tricky to convert the PF dieties to Warhammer magic though.  If I recall correctly only Shallya and Sigmar have healing in their spell lists (at least more than stabilizing).

----------


## wilphe

Quick calculation suggests it would take about 2600 for Winifred to go through those three

The alternative to Diestro would be Mercenary, but I do not want her to be wearing mail- though technically what she is wearing right now (Full Studded at 90GC) is more expensive than the 72 GC for Mail Shirt + Leather Jack

So on balance that is better for her than Diestro

----------


## rax

I think Cassian needs to spend another 1,500 xp in Apprentice Wizard before he's ready to move on, at which point I'll probably go for Knight to boost his combat prowess some more. 

As I noted earlier, Knight is expensive - he needs full plate, some more weapons, and he needs to replace his light warhorse with a destrier. So Cassian either needs a couple of big paydays or loot drops that happen to be the kind of trappings he needs (which may already be part of the scenario, this being a D&D/Pathfinder adventure path). 

Also, regarding Knight, one of the career talents is Specialist Weapon Group (Flail). Since Cassian is meant to be following a Taldoran tradition, would it be possible to replace that with SWG (Parrying), so he can use a buckler and imitate the Rondelero Duelist archetype?

Re adding an NPC to help us out, a dedicated healer seems like a good idea, assuming there are actually spells that can keep up with our wounding. If Cassian survives to make it into Journeyman Wizard, he'll be studying the Lore of Life, but I believe the only healing spell in that Lore has the caster as the only possible target.

----------


## Haval

Ideally I need trappings for journeyman wizard at some point. I'm ok with it happening organically but I need a way for Andrei to be more useful without him having to charge people.

----------


## rax

Go old school - pick up a crossbow!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## wilphe

You mean dart

----------


## wilphe

> Re adding an NPC to help us out, a dedicated healer seems like a good idea, assuming there are actually spells that can keep up with our wounding. If Cassian survives to make it into Journeyman Wizard, he'll be studying the Lore of Life, but I believe the only healing spell in that Lore has the caster as the only possible target.


I assume you mean in Core

Well its not that bad

*healIng of hysh
Casting Number: 10
Casting Time: Full action
Ingredient:	A clear glass bead (+2)
Description: Your touch heals an injured character a number of Wounds equal to your Magic Characteristic. You can also heal yourself. This is a touch spell*

But it is pretty bad compared to what the divine equivalent can do

*Cure wounds
Casting Number:	6
Casting Time:	Half	action
Ingredient:	A	leech	(+1)
Description:	Your	touch heals an injured character	of a number of Wounds equal to 1d10 plus your	Magic Characteristic.	You can also heal yourself.	This is a touch spell.*

And to be honest neither is an improvement on person with Heal skill even if you ignore the prospect of casting mishap.


We are almost certainly better off winning fights quickly by applying more force than using magical healing


And if we are talking old school then hirelings exist for fairly modest rates...

----------


## rax

Well no, I meant the Lore of *Life* (as I wrote), not the Lore of *Light*.  :Small Wink:

----------


## wilphe

It does kind of piss me that the Lore of Life isn't the one that deals with healing but Light is

But yes, here is the one:

earTh blood
Casting Number:	9
Casting Time:	1-10	half	actions
Ingredient:	A	dagger	(+1)
Description: You	absorb energy from the earth beneath	your	feet	to	
heal	yourself.	You must be standing	on natural	earth.
If cast successfully, earth blood heals Wounds equal to the number of	
half actions you	spent casting the spell (maximum 10).
You may not cast this	spell	on others.

----------


## farothel

Something I can/need to roll to know what creatures these are?

----------


## DrK

What lore skills do you have?

----------


## Haval

Academic Knowledge (Magic) or Common Lore (Korvosa) as appropriate
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*6*]

----------


## rax

Absolutely knackered today. Aiming to post tomorrow evening.

----------


## wilphe

Sleep well

Winifred only has Common Knowledge - Varisia (1d100)[*73*] 41

Heraldry/Genealogy is probably going to be even less useful...

----------


## farothel

I only have common knowledge(elves): (1d100)[*13*] vs 49

There are no lore skills like in PF here, only a few knowledge skills.

----------


## DrK

Andrei has heard of these creatures before. Derro, distantly related to the dwarves and deep dwarves the Derro dwell in the second, deeper layer of the Underdark. They are creatures of evil, dwarves twisted by Dhar (dark magic) only dabbling with those who consort with dark forces. All of the Derro like to inflict pain on living creatures they are not renowned for being friendly or approachable to surface dwellers

----------


## wilphe

Does Winifred think they are trying to communicate or just using Blather on her?

----------


## DrK

> Does Winifred think they are trying to communicate or just using Blather on her?


She thinks they are trying to communicate but dont share a language

----------


## wilphe

Well hopefully one of the others will have a mutual language or Long Knife will happen to be able to speak to them

----------


## farothel

I doubt they speak elven and I know that dwarves in general have issues with elves, so I'm not going to try.

----------


## rax

Don't see anyone that speaks Dwarf and I'm pretty sure the two that ran off are going to warn the other denizens of this place, but I won't have Cassian start chopping away until Winifred indicates that she's given up on talking.

----------


## wilphe

> I doubt they speak elven and I know that dwarves in general have issues with elves, so I'm not going to try.


I thought you might learn each others languages so as to insult each other better...

----------


## wilphe

> Don't see anyone that speaks Dwarf and I'm pretty sure the two that ran off are going to warn the other denizens of this place, but I won't have Cassian start chopping away until Winifred indicates that she's given up on talking.


Or they have gone to get someone who can communicate with us; it'd be brave of them to leave two alone with us if they think us hostile and we don't think they are trying Blather on Winifred

That said I think a fight is more likely than not, but if that happens at least we can butcher them with a clear conscience.

That might also be a difference in running a Pathfinder/3,5 module in WFRP2.

In the former system you can start fights because you are expected to win and suffer no long term consequences.

WFRP is more old-school in that entering combat itself is more of a fail state because even winning can be bad for you

----------


## rax

While the dangers of WFRP are certainly greater than in D&D, the information Haval was given about what these guys are like does indicate a high likelihood of them being morally reprehensible without needing to do anything to prove it to us. Plus, this is a starter level adventure in D&D terms, and those levels are just as deadly as WFRP.  :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

> I thought you might learn each others languages so as to insult each other better...


Maybe, but in the Warhammer system it's very difficult to learn languages, where in PF1 it's very easy.

In Warhammer, if you want to start a fight, better make sure you have surprise.  It's a lot safer that way.

----------


## wilphe

(1d10)[*5*] +4 Initative

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth initiative: (1d10+5)[*7*]

----------


## Haval

Initiative
(1d10+4)[*11*]

----------


## rax

Initiative (1d10+4)[*10*]

----------


## wilphe

Haval 11

Cassian 10

Winifred 9

Ciraneoth 7

Derro 5

Long Knife ?

----------


## DrK

Happily that keeps it simple with "players" then "derro"

----------


## farothel

Did my shooting attack do anything?  I think the first one is a hit, right?

And with Toughness bonus 4, the magical dart doesn't do anything, unless it's direct wounds without armour (often) and toughness bonus (rare I think).

----------


## rax

Magic dart appears to function as a normal weapon, so both AP and TB should reduce damage.

*Edit:* Also, it reads to me like Ciraneoth dropped his target.

----------


## DrK

> Did my shooting attack do anything?  I think the first one is a hit, right?
> 
> And with Toughness bonus 4, the magical dart doesn't do anything, unless it's direct wounds without armour (often) and toughness bonus (rare I think).


Yup, the arrow from Cieranoth kills the derro

With that low a roll you managed to soak the magic dart

----------


## DrK

WP test (including Resist Magic talent) (1d100)[*63*] TN ??

----------


## DrK

I'll catch up tomorrow. I was away at the weekend obstacle racing and then had a busy couple days of work. I'll be back online tomorrow and update then

----------


## wilphe

Glad to hear you are ok

----------


## rax

Easy WP test (1d100)[*31*] vs. 60 (WP 40, Difficulty +20)

----------


## Haval

Wp test vs. Wp 51 (+20)
(1d100)[*97*]

----------


## Haval

Going to use my Harrow point on that as Andrei's picked up enough insanity from miscasts.
(1d100)[*66*]

----------


## DrK

> Going to use my Harrow point on that as Andrei's picked up enough insanity from miscasts.
> [roll0]


Good use of the harrow point

----------


## wilphe

*Current Loot*

An abalone shell holy symbol of Selyn
  = We should return this to the church and they will owe us a favour




*Winifred:*

Giggle's Bow and quiver

3 vials of Alchemical Acid

Knuckleduster

Lamn's dagger that is exceptionally sharp and in a strange shape almost like a key with an inscription reading "For an inspiration of a father" (BC Dagger, +5% WS, gains fast quality)


*Cassian*

An oily flask that to Andrei smells coppery with the swirling winds of Chamon
_Oil of Keen Edge_ Magical oil, smear on a weapon = for 20 minutes that weapon gets Impact and Armour Piercing [1] qualities


*Andrei:*

Wand of Acid Splash
Functions as a S2 magic missile (that always reduces AP by 1 on the location it hits)

Power (1d10) CN 5 on a 1 it depletes for ~ 24 hours
One can attune one self to a wand by making a WP test (or channelling if better). A critical failure on that test breaks the wand.

Derro Mystical Run necklace +10% to Chanelling tests when worn


++++++++++++




Other:

A silver ring bearing the inscription "For Emmah, the light of my night"
 retained by the Marshall

An elaborate brooch of a house drake and an imp (two pests that infest the roofs of the cities noble dsitricts) coiled like yin and yang in heavy gold with a large garnet and amethyst as eyes
  Returned to Queen

Derro Crossbow

Derro Rocks



*Ultimate Want List:*

Winifred:


Helmet  30

2 books at least 75 each (Dilettante Trappings)


Cassian

Going between Knight and Apprentice Wizard

Knight
Some weapons
Full Plate 400
Destrier 500


Apprentice
100gc for a printed book

Andrei

If going to Journeyman Wizard needs 500 gc for Grimoire

----------


## wilphe

How is everyone?

----------


## Haval

> How is everyone?


I'd say we can try Cassian's plan with the dead Derro. I had an academic knowledge check there to see if it's worth trying.

Otherwise I can magic dart the nearest skull just to see what happens. I have to pass the casting roll but otherwise it auto hits.

----------


## farothel

I'm okay to throwing a corps in there and see what happens.

----------


## wilphe

Wondering how the good Dr is

I am ok with chucking a corpse in and then shooting

I don't think it needs magic dart

----------


## rax

You ended your last post with Winifred asking Long Knife for his opinion, so I've been waiting for DrK to reply before doing anything. 

In terms of ranged combat, don't forget that Andrei also has the _wand of acid splash_ if he doesn't want to risk casting Magic Dart.

----------


## wilphe

And a derro crossbow

----------


## Haval

Well that was unfortunate

----------


## wilphe

Well she did hit it

It might not notice however...

----------


## DrK

> Wondering how the good Dr is
> 
> I am ok with chucking a corpse in and then shooting
> 
> I don't think it needs magic dart


Was suffering from a long week of work as we lost a batch and then day out yesterday running Yorkshire 3 peaks (which was far more fun, if tiring)

----------


## wilphe

Were you, at any point in these proceedings, Baht 'at?

----------


## farothel

willpower roll Ciraneoth: (1d100)[*48*] vs 39

----------


## rax

Fear test (1d100)[*66*] vs. WP 40

----------


## Haval

Vs. Wp 51
(1d100)[*68*]

----------


## Haval

How large are these things? Are they big enough to get in each others way in the corridor? Just in case we need to retreat.

----------


## DrK

> How large are these things? Are they big enough to get in each others way in the corridor? Just in case we need to retreat.


Not massive, so about 7-8ft long, but each takes up only 1 square as a medium creature

----------


## Haval

We just need someone to pass a Fear test then.

----------


## farothel

Yep, as soon as it's my turn again, I'll try again.

----------


## wilphe

I'm so scared it is like time has slowed to a crawl

----------


## farothel

I'm not sure who we're waiting for.

----------


## rax

We're waiting for our GM.

----------


## DrK

Apologies, was away seeing some family over the Jubilee long weekend an was busier than expecte so didn't get a chance to post

----------


## farothel

willpower test: (1d100)[*87*] vs 49

EDIT: nope, no movement this round either.

----------


## rax

> Apologies, was away seeing some family over the Jubilee long weekend an was busier than expecte so didn't get a chance to post


 Were you meeting Her Maj?  :Small Big Grin: 

Fear test (1d100)[*21*] vs. 50 (WP 40, +10 bonus for second round)

----------


## Haval

Fear test vs. Wp 51 (+10 second round)
(1d100)[*72*]

----------


## DrK

> willpower test: [roll0] vs 49
> 
> EDIT: nope, no movement this round either.





> Fear test vs. Wp 51 (+10 second round)
> [roll0]


Unlucky to you both there




> Were you meeting Her Maj? 
> 
> Fear test [roll0] vs. 50 (WP 40, +10 bonus for second round)


Was in edinburgh so jogged past her Edinburgh palace and did fun things like eating and watching Top gun (which I thoroughly enjoyed!)

----------


## rax

How annoying. Rolled an Ulric's Fury but whiffed the attack... Is it okay to wait to see how Long Knife's attack goes before deciding whether to spend an FP to re-roll the attack?

----------


## farothel

So do we do another willpower test?  And what's the bonus on this one?

----------


## wilphe

+20 for third round I guess

----------


## farothel

so that's another willpower test: (1d100)[*66*] vs 59 this time

Still nothing.

----------


## Haval

Wp 51 +20?
(1d100)[*12*]

----------


## DrK

> How annoying. Rolled an Ulric's Fury but whiffed the attack... Is it okay to wait to see how Long Knife's attack goes before deciding whether to spend an FP to re-roll the attack?


Long knife hits but low damage does neglible impact to the snake-skeleton thing




> So do we do another willpower test?  And what's the bonus on this one?





> +20 for third round I guess


If you've made your will save you are now fine. If you are still living in fear its up to +20

----------


## rax

Well then, let's FP that attack roll. 

(1d100)[*63*] vs. 62 (incl. +10 outnumbering bonus)

...now that's just mean!  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## wilphe

Can I suggest that we don't fight anything with Fear or Terror again please?

Because spending a month not able to act kinda kills the flow

----------


## farothel

> Can I suggest that we don't fight anything with Fear or Terror again please?
> 
> Because spending a month not able to act kinda kills the flow


Seconded.  I'm also standing there doing nothing.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## wilphe

It was you I was thinking of

----------


## rax

I'd say the slow pace has less to do with failing a couple of WP rolls and more to do with our GM apparently being busy with RL. Hang in there!  :Small Wink:

----------


## farothel

And I have other games.  I even GM a warhammer game on Myth Weavers, so don't worry, I can keep myself occupied.

----------


## DrK

> Can I suggest that we don't fight anything with Fear or Terror again please?
> 
> Because spending a month not able to act kinda kills the flow


Ill see if there is a suggestion for alternative ways of handling the fear/terror

----------


## farothel

The problem is that this is a PF module and fear in PF is a lot less of a problem than in Warhammer.  At least in PF2 it's just a -1 per fear point on your rolls.  You become worse at what you do, but you can still do something.  In Warhammer it's basically do nothing.  Maybe do something similar, given a -10 or -20% on all rolls, but allow people to act (either until you succeed at the WP roll, or have it drop with x% every round until gone).  Then the frustration of not being able to do anything becomes the frustration of not being able to hit the broad side of the barn.

----------


## farothel

willpower roll Ciraneoth: (1d100)[*21*] vs 39

EDIT: and now I make it of course.

----------


## DrK

> The problem is that this is a PF module and fear in PF is a lot less of a problem than in Warhammer.  At least in PF2 it's just a -1 per fear point on your rolls.  You become worse at what you do, but you can still do something.  In Warhammer it's basically do nothing.  Maybe do something similar, given a -10 or -20% on all rolls, but allow people to act (either until you succeed at the WP roll, or have it drop with x% every round until gone).  Then the frustration of not being able to do anything becomes the frustration of not being able to hit the broad side of the barn.


Yes. Unsettling is a -10, maybe make failed fear/terror -20 (plus failed terror has the initial run away)

----------


## rax

It's a good thing everyone's getting their act together, because Cassian still can't hit the broad side of a barn... :Small Big Grin:

----------


## farothel

> It's a good thing everyone's getting their act together, because Cassian still can't hit the broad side of a barn...


Then you should take Stormtrooper for your next career.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## rax

Ooh...burn!

----------


## Haval

I looked up Fear in WFRP 4th edition. You have a penalty on all tests to affect the source of your Fear. Getting closer to it requires a test and if it comes closer to you there's a chance that it'll force you to run. I don't know if the last part is better but it's something.

----------


## DrK

I think we can stick to the -20 until you pass.  The three talents
unsettling -->. fear --> terror are that escalation of "bad things happening" but I think the -20 will be better than the "be paralysed" that it is at the moment. Especially with so many undead!

Also, apologies for the slow posting of late. Normal work related crisis

----------


## wilphe

Glad to hear you are ok

----------


## rax

> "It's just through the corridor with the snakes to the table," Ciraneoth said, "and I just wanted to make sure should we have to ... evacuate quickly, nobody forgets in the rush.  Now everybody remembers, when in panic, probably not so much.  But as I said, if you have other means of blocking it, go ahead."


Maybe I'm missing something, but I'm not seeing any mention of Derro besides the room where we fought a bunch of them. After that there's the room with the stirges and then this corridor with the skull snakes and traps. So what table is Ciraneoth referring to here that doesn't require us to pass the stirges?

----------


## farothel

> Maybe I'm missing something, but I'm not seeing any mention of Derro besides the room where we fought a bunch of them. After that there's the room with the stirges and then this corridor with the skull snakes and traps. So what table is Ciraneoth referring to here that doesn't require us to pass the stirges?


In the room where we fought them was a table.  Thats the one I mean.

----------


## wilphe

Fury!

(1d100)[*48*] 51

(1d10)[*3*]

(1d10)[*9*]

----------


## wilphe

Well 16 damage to the right arm is going to hurt

----------


## Haval

Good shot. Must have hit a vein.

----------


## farothel

Anything on my search roll before I move on?  Or are the potions the only thing we find.

----------


## DrK

> Anything on my search roll before I move on?  Or are the potions the only thing we find.


The magical loot was all to be found

----------


## farothel

There might be non-magical loot as well.

----------


## DrK

> There might be non-magical loot as well.


the alchemical stuff was the extent o the treasure in the room

----------


## Haval

I take it Cabbagehead has a weapon? I may Curse of Rust it when I'm near my book.

Also will roll to see if Andrei understands any more of what's going on here

Academic Knowledge (Magic) vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*47*]

Magic Sense vs Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunment)
(1d100)[*18*]

----------


## DrK

> I take it Cabbagehead has a weapon? I may Curse of Rust it when I'm near my book.
> 
> Also will roll to see if Andrei understands any more of what's going on here
> 
> Academic Knowledge (Magic) vs. Int 53
> [roll0]
> 
> Magic Sense vs Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunment)
> [roll1]


Andrei would guess that the prisoners are being used as fodder for very dark magic. From the exsanguination issues and the dismembered body parts you'd guess they are being used to "make" undead creatures. Certainly the level of dark magic here is beyond Andrei's current understanding
For the beast in front of you, its a mishapen mutant creature that is likely just rather stupid muscle and has been tasked to look after the prisoners.

----------


## DrK

*@ ALL*

Cabbagehead scores a 6 on initiative. So everyone who scores more than that can please take a surprise round and then your first round. So if you beat 6, then you can effectively post 2 actions

----------


## wilphe

Winifred also has 6, but I guess she has a better Agility than him...

----------


## DrK

*@ Rax*

yes I'm happy with your plan of action so please roll you readied action

----------


## rax

Standard attack (1d100)[*86*] vs. WS 52
Damage is best of (1d10+4)[*11*] or (1d10+4)[*14*] with -1 AP

----------


## rax

Oh, I just have to FP that roll...

(1d100)[*52*] vs. WS 52

Pre-emptive roll to hit for Ulric's Fury (1d100)[*99*]
Damage (1d10)[*5*]

FP are now 1/3

Oh well, at least it's a hit.

----------


## DrK

Ouch, even with his bloated putsule skin and toughness that still hurts. He's still alive though, but missed Cassian so you guy can take your next round of attacks

----------


## wilphe

(1d10)[*7*] Init +4

----------


## farothel

initiative Ciraneoth: (1d10+4)[*14*]

EDIT: I think I'm first

----------


## farothel

I'll be away from the 6th of August until the 23rd.  While I normally should have internet at my destinations, I will be slower in replying, especially the last 5 days when I'm at the Discworld Con.

----------


## rax

Have fun! (Etc. so that this post may be posted)

----------


## DrK

> I'll be away from the 6th of August until the 23rd.  While I normally should have internet at my destinations, I will be slower in replying, especially the last 5 days when I'm at the Discworld Con.


Enjoy! Both your trip to the UK and the Con
What will be happening at a Discworld Con?

----------


## Haval

Academic Knowledge (Magic) to know anything about the proper disposal of Necromancers
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*13*]

----------


## DrK

> Academic Knowledge (Magic) to know anything about the proper disposal of Necromancers
> vs. Int 53
> [roll0]


Unless it was an incredibly powerful necromancer (in which case dismemberment, burning to ash and then dissolving the ash in sanctified water may be required) there is little danger from them. But burning to ash is normally advised as other necromancers may want useful "parts" of the dead necromancer as spell and ritual components

----------


## wilphe

Well Winifred needs two more books for Dilettante trappings so I hope there is something more or less wholesome there?

----------


## wilphe

Also we have a library and a bedroom, what is the third?

----------


## DrK

> Also we have a library and a bedroom, what is the third?


Sorry, the third was a wee anteroom ahead of the bedroom. It was unremarkable so I forgot to describe it

----------


## farothel

I'll be on holiday from Saturday.  While I will have internet (normally) the first days, it will probably not be all that good and from the 8th until the 19th or 20th, I will have no internet at all.  From then on until the 29th (when I'll be back) it's probably spotty again.  GM feel free to bot my character where needed during my no-internet period.

----------


## wilphe

*Current Loot*

An abalone shell holy symbol of Selyn
  = We should return this to the church and they will owe us a favour

Horse and Cart
 - Book value of 75, but both likely to be poor for 37,5

22gp

 There are 3 grimoires that deal with magical theory, and of a suitably generic nature that they would not be banned by the Acadamae

The skin wrapped tome though as he looks at it is saturated with necromantic power. He soon realises that it contains the instructions for a ritual of dark evil. One that could be learned should he wish to learn the forbidden "Flesh stitching of the Necrarch" although just flicking through the book may risk madness and corruption of body and soul

Cabbagehead's Doll
 a small child's doll in filthy condition, the hair now partly pulled out and one of the button eyes missing.



1 Quicksilver POtion: For 10 minutes gain +20% agility, +2 Move bonus. Attacks gain the Fast Quality


*Winifred:*

Giggle's Bow and quiver

3 vials of Alchemical Acid

Knuckleduster

Lamn's dagger that is exceptionally sharp and in a strange shape almost like a key with an inscription reading "For an inspiration of a father" (BC Dagger, +5% WS, gains fast quality)

Another razor sharp dagger with a thin blade etched with mithral and gold and with a handle shaped like a stylised key (BC Dagger +5% WS, gains fast quality)

2 salves of healing: An application onto a wound (takes ~1 minute) will heal 1d5+2 wounds

three vials of alchemists fire 





*Cassian*

An oily flask that to Andrei smells coppery with the swirling winds of Chamon
_Oil of Keen Edge_ Magical oil, smear on a weapon = for 20 minutes that weapon gets Impact and Armour Piercing [1] qualities This was used


*Andrei:*

Wand of Acid Splash
Functions as a S2 magic missile (that always reduces AP by 1 on the location it hits)

Power (1d10) CN 5 on a 1 it depletes for ~ 24 hours
One can attune one self to a wand by making a WP test (or channelling if better). A critical failure on that test breaks the wand.


Derro Mystical Run necklace +10% to Chanelling tests when worn

Scrolls (in general)
To use a scroll:
1/Make an Speak Arcane Language (Arcane) test with easy determined by scroll and make a casting check with bonus dice determined by scroll
2/ Make an Speak Arcane Language (Arcane), and Academic Knowledge (Magic) test with easy determined by scroll. If successful may then spend 100XP to lean spell as per Extra Spell talent
Scroll of: Ghost step (petty magic Hedge) DC +30%, dice +1
Scroll of Dispel (lesser magic) DC +20%, dice +1
Scroll of Curse of Rust (Lore Metal) DC +10%, dice +1

*Ciraneoth:*


1 salve of healing: An application onto a wound (takes ~1 minute) will heal 1d5+2 wounds


++++++++++++




Other:

A silver ring bearing the inscription "For Emmah, the light of my night"
 retained by the Marshall

An elaborate brooch of a house drake and an imp (two pests that infest the roofs of the cities noble dsitricts) coiled like yin and yang in heavy gold with a large garnet and amethyst as eyes
  Returned to Queen


*Spoiler: Myrlunds spoon*
Show



Named after a Jade Magister of some renown from Mendev these spoons were once common amongst priests near the world wound to help sustain the troops
- Use activated item: Make a chanelling test; apply magic Test (as many dice as you wish/are capable of )
  3+: Enough food (sustaining gruel) for 1 person
  6+: Enough food (sustaining gruel) for 3 person
  9+: Enough food (sustaining gruel) for 6 person
 12+:Enough food (sustaining gruel) for 10 person
 15+:Enough food (sustaining gruel) for 25 person

If you use more than 1 die than tzeentch curse strikes and the gruel is mildly toxic and the spoon is depleted for 24 hours. if you use 1 die and it rolls a 1 its just depleted for 24 hours



*I presume one of the casters will take this*



*Ultimate Want List:*

Winifred:


Helmet  30

2 books at least 75 each (Dilettante Trappings)


Cassian

Going between Knight and Apprentice Wizard

Knight
Some weapons
Full Plate 400
Destrier 500


Apprentice
*100gc for a printed book* Probably just got this

Andrei

*If going to Journeyman Wizard needs 500 gc for Grimoire* Probably just got this

----------


## farothel

Here's the wishlist for Ciraneoth:

medium armour (mail shirt)
best craftmanship full leather armour
horse with saddle and harness

I of course wouldn't say no to a magical elf bow or a best craftmanship full chainmail armour, but that might be a bit much.

----------


## wilphe

Can't hurt to ask.

The magic item drop so far has been "stuff only casters can use" and "one off expendables"

Not that Winifred is particularly after magic anyway

----------


## wilphe

Do we want to ask Tiadora to join us henchman?

Then later Longknife?

----------


## Haval

> Do we want to ask Tiadora to join us henchman?
> 
> Then later Longknife?


Couldn't hurt. It's nice to have allies.

----------


## rax

Why Liadora? Have we seen any remarkable qualities in her that would be useful to have on our side?

----------


## wilphe

Because Cassian has seen she is a warrior (which is why Winifred has not asked here IC)

She is likely to be loyal and probably needs a job (and equipment)

Also party make up right now is forcing Winifred into a melee role that doesn't necessarily fit with how she thought she would be developing

----------


## rax

Well, "she may have experience with weapons" covers a lot of ground. She could be a warrior, but even a street robber could be said to have "experience with weapons". 

But sure, we could always engage her in conversation about her qualifications and future plans. If she is a fighting type and interested in working for us, we can probably afford to employ her for a while given the current state of our finances. If nothing else, perhaps Winifred can employ her as a bodyguard if she has the right skill set?

----------


## farothel

I've added +5% to Int and WP.

Also, as said before, tomorrow will start my internet free period until around the 20th of September.  Please bot my character as needed.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred has now maxed out servant including all options, with 50XP in the bank

----------


## rax

I added Savvy and Search.

----------


## Haval

I have xp banked, so switching career to Rogue because it builds up Andrei's combat skill a bit more

Taking +5 to WS, Ag, Fel, as well as Gamble and Streetwise.

----------


## wilphe

Ok I didn't see _that_ coming

----------


## Haval

I suppose I should check if there are specific rules about going back into a career you've already finished in order to use the career exit.

----------


## wilphe

It explicitly says you can do that on page 29 of Core

Though the designers appear to have forgotten that in places

----------


## Haval

> It explicitly says you can do that on page 29 of Core
> 
> Though the designers appear to have forgotten that in places


Excellant. It's never come up for me before.

----------


## rax

Anyone want to claim the magic axe, or should Cassian carry it for now?

----------


## Haval

> Anyone want to claim the magic axe, or should Cassian carry it for now?


I'll take it if no one else wants it.

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth is more a ranged fighter.  He can use it, but it's better to have a full melee fighter have it.

----------


## wilphe

Cassian takes the Axe, Winifred takes the other thing ?

----------


## rax

What was the other thing? And why is Cabbagehead's doll listed in our loot?  :Small Eek: 

Haval, you okay with Cassian holding onto the axe or did you really want it for Andrei?

----------


## Haval

It's better to have someone with melee talents have it, but if Cassian and Ciraneoth don't want it or have a better weapon already it's still a magic weapon that might help in an emergency. As long as someone's using it.

----------


## wilphe

> What was the other thing? And why is Cabbagehead's doll listed in our loot? 
> 
> Haval, you okay with Cassian holding onto the axe or did you really want it for Andrei?


The other thing was not-a-friendship-bracelet thing.

The doll is chekov's gun until she gets it checked out

----------


## rax

> It's better to have someone with melee talents have it, but if Cassian and Ciraneoth don't want it or have a better weapon already it's still a magic weapon that might help in an emergency. As long as someone's using it.


 In that case Cassian will hang onto it for now. As you say, it's a magic weapon and will no doubt be needed soon enough.

----------


## farothel

It's not that I don't want it, but I try not to go into melee all that often, so I think it can be better used by someone else.

----------


## rax

Ah well, no worries about that. If Ciraneoth needs it for something, he can just borrow it or lift it from Cassian's still steaming corpse...  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## wilphe

Well I hope the rest of you are ready - especially Andrei - because **** is about to rocket fanward

----------


## rax

Or you could throw a fortune point at one or both rolls?

----------


## wilphe

Less than 50% chance of success and our points have not refreshed

----------


## rax

In case anyone is waiting for me, I wasn't planning on posting just to confirm that Cassian is moving out with the rest of the party.

----------


## DrK

Hey everyone 
Just wanted to let you all know that Im going off grid for a few days
Ill be back on the 21st

----------


## wilphe

Have a nice trip

----------


## rax

See you then!

----------


## Haval

I'll go with it, but I'd like to point out the lack of speech marks in my last post. I wasn't going to escalate things until they did.

----------


## Haval

Should roll Wp first for the Intimidate actually
vs. Wp 51
(1d100)[*97*]

See IC thread for the reroll that also failed

----------


## Haval

Attempted Charm roll for the IC post
vs. Fel 50
(1d100)[*76*]

----------


## farothel

Who's turn is it?  I can start shooting, but maybe people want to try diplomacy first.

----------


## rax

It's the GMs turn. I'm awaiting a response as to whether the real guardsman can help us resolve the situation. We definitely don't want to be shooting bows around here - ignoring WFRP rules for the moment, there's way too much of a chance of hitting an innocent bystander. Or worse, someone _important_.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred is trying to deflect and deescalate, Andrei I think has blown trying to charm them.

So waiting on the good DrK

----------


## farothel

Just to let you know I'll be on vacation from now Saturday until the 6th of January.  I should have Wifi on location, but I'll probably be on a bit less and certainly not during the days I travel.

----------


## rax

Enjoy your holiday!

----------


## DrK

Hey all,

Enjoy your holiday, sadly I've got a few more days. Aologies for the radio silence, the FDA rolled into town so I got consumed supporting that.

----------


## Haval

Harrow points are per chapter aren't they?

I suppose I could also reroll the charm test and have something left over for later
vs. Fel 50
(1d100)[*55*]

----------


## farothel

> Hey all,
> 
> Enjoy your holiday, sadly I've got a few more days. Aologies for the radio silence, the FDA rolled into town so I got consumed supporting that.


I've been to FDA hearings for a drug submission (COVID Vaccine) as well.  Quite a lot of 'fun' and I understand your pain.

----------


## DrK

> I've been to FDA hearings for a drug submission (COVID Vaccine) as well.  Quite a lot of 'fun' and I understand your pain.


The covid vaccine MHRA visits were earlier in the year and were stressful. The FDA were relatively intense, so feeling very thoroughly interrogated this week. Thank goodness that my xmas time off starts on Wed

----------


## rax

Hey all, just want to let you know that my wife and son have been hit with stomach flu. It seems to last about two days. Right now, I'm okay, but the odds of me not catching it are grim. If I'm unresponsive in the next few days, the flu will be the reason why.

----------


## DrK

> Hey all, just want to let you know that my wife and son have been hit with stomach flu. It seems to last about two days. Right now, I'm okay, but the odds of me not catching it are grim. If I'm unresponsive in the next few days, the flu will be the reason why.


Oh dear. I hope you manage to slip of nurgle's clutches in the run up to xmas

----------


## rax

Nope, I was the last man standing but it got me in the end. I was recovered enough to enjoy Christmas dinner but even though the nasty stuff was done in about 24 hours, I was surprised how physically and mentally exhausted I was. I ended up calling  byin sick at work for two days more...which took me right into the Christmas celebrations.

I'm catching up on all my games and will get IC and OOC posts up tomorrow if needed.

A belated Merry Christmas to you all.

----------


## wilphe

And to you

Glad to hear you are ok

----------

